# WOC: Sugarsweet



## damsel (Jan 27, 2009)

now that we have the full color story, i'm excited to hear everyone's thoughts, preliminary lists and soon to come hauls.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

Those lipglasses look gross!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Refined MSF looks beautiful, but I won't be purchasing.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

Right now I am only interested in a few of the shadesticks.....Nothing else is impressing me to buy. I am at a must love to buy stage...so if I don't love it...It's not coming home...
The collections are becoming too frequent for me to justify buying to buy.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 27, 2009)

Penny, Red Velvet, and MAYBE Dear Cupcake.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I know I want most of the Shadesticks.  I already have Club, Stars N' Rockets, and Aquavert so just Dear Cupcake e/s maybe.  

I would like to see Refined MSF in person, but just the word "tan" is bringing out the ewww in me. 

Can I just say that that promo pick is HORRID!  Okay, I got it out.


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 27, 2009)

One shadestick and maybe lollipop lovin, since I missed it with Heatherette.  But, I am SO not feeling that promo image, I'm like borderline offended,and honestly maybe its just me (I am taking this intercultural communications class and its very racially charged), but Im just not feeling that picture.


----------



## lovesong (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm interested to see what the lipglasses are about.I'm going to need to see swatches before I think about it.Sounds like an interesting collection though.I do like the packaging on the lipglasses.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_One shadestick and maybe lollipop lovin, since I missed it with Heatherette.  But, I am SO not feeling that promo image, I'm like borderline offended,and honestly maybe its just me (I am taking this intercultural communications class and its very racially charged), but Im just not feeling that picture._

 
No it's not just you.  It really is terrible.  That lipstick, that wig.  Wow...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a Color Purple BarMaid gone way wrong....It's horrid...and if I based it on the photo I would not buy a damn thing honestly....


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 27, 2009)

The promo pic offends me and looks...sigh...definitely don't like it.

I'll pass on the e/s.  I have Club and Stars and Rockets already.  The other 2 don't interest me.

One of the MSFs looked interesting, but like all of you ladies, I'll have to see it in person. 

The shadesticks i'll probably pass up too, but I love the names.  Especially "Butternutty"


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 27, 2009)

so far...

*Shade Sticks* (all)
*MSF* (both)
*Bubbles* (L/S)
*Sugarshot* (E/S)

I wanted it all when I seen the promo pics ..but I came back down to "life".


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 27, 2009)

the promo pic was just frightening.  It was like a trainwreck.  I just kept staring like is this for real.  Aside from that, since I am building my items, I more than likely will get a fair share of items.  I like the lipglasses cuz I'm curious as to what the result will be with the 3 colors and will it continue to be the same as the tube becomes more empty.  I will get the shadesticks, maybe 3 l/g and 1 l/s the LE shadows and a MSF.  What color is that on her lips?  Just bad


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 27, 2009)

Man, I agree with everyone who thinks those lipglasses look like the nastiest things on the face of this earth.

On the positive side, I'm really looking forward to getting Lollipop Lovin' again (I'm surprised at how much of this I've actually used).  I will also look at the MSFs (I'll admit it, I'm a sucker for them) and the SHADESTICKS!!! OMG!  This will be a collection I'm going to like, I know it.


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 27, 2009)

As for the picture i'm in agreement with ya'll on this one, lately it seems as if MAC doesn't really care anymore, I personally did not like the BBR promo photos either. That black girl looked terrible.

Anyways i don't want squat from this collection, its just that MAC is throwing stuff out there two to three times a month! Why?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 27, 2009)

^ I totally understand the sentiment.   It's a lot in a little amount of time.  That's what makes me pass on so many things. But that's for another thread.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_One shadestick and maybe lollipop lovin, since I missed it with Heatherette.  But, I am SO not feeling that promo image, I'm like borderline offended,and honestly maybe its just me (I am taking this intercultural communications class and its very racially charged), but Im just not feeling that picture._

 
I completely agree, it looks minstrelsy. I don't like it at all.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a short list:

 Quote:

 *E/S Dear Cupcake - *_Mid-tone pink coral with gold pearlized pigments (Satin) (LE)_ 
 
but I got plans for this one... might look cool as a blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

 *L/S Lollipop Loving - *_Mid-tone coral with subtle green with gold iridescence (Glaze) (LE) (Repromote from Heatherette Spring 2008)_ 
 
because I missed it the first time around

 Quote:

 *TRI L/G Simply Delicious - *_Sheer peach with reflects. Middle: Pale coral with duo-chrome pearlized pigments. Bottom: Creamy mid-tone coral_ 
 
hmm... looks kinda gimmicky but if it's pretty it's game


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 27, 2009)

This collection is kawaii!! >_< There is a part of me that cannot resist cuteness and just the names of the products alone are making me go gaga. My list so far:

Dear Cupcake Eye Shadow
Red Velvet Shadestick
Sweet Thing Lipstick
Lollipop Loving Lipstick
Tasty Lipglass - I think these look AMAZING! Yummm.
Triple Yum Lipglass 
Perfect Topping + Refined MSF's - getting both for sure

^^The promo picture is ummmmm.. not so good. I don't feel offended just that it's an ugly picture. She looks like a Ganguro girl from Japan. On the plus side, I do like her pajama's, they are really cute.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 27, 2009)

From the look of the pics, the only thing I'd be slightly interested in is the lipglosses.


----------



## animacani (Jan 27, 2009)

Im lovin everything!!
But this is what I think I will get:
lollipop loving lipstick
butternutty shadestick
lemon chiffon shadestick
simply delicious lipglass
refined msf


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 27, 2009)

Maybe one MSF and a lipstick.  I think the promo pic is really bad as well and it doesn't make me want to buy from the collection.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to see the MSFs more. They're the only thing that I'd buy.

Besides that, I think most of it is too pastel for my taste. I don't like how I look in pastel colors for the most part.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_One shadestick and maybe lollipop lovin, since I missed it with Heatherette.  But, I am SO not feeling that promo image, I'm like borderline offended,and honestly maybe its just me (I am taking this intercultural communications class and its very racially charged), but Im just not feeling that picture._

 
Nah, it ain't just you, that's the exact reaction I have.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm skipping all the eyeshadows. I either have them or I don't like the textures. The lipglosses so far look kinda scary, I will reserve judgment till I see them. On my list so far I have:

Ste Germaine l/s - love this kinda colours and love amp cremes
Bubbles l/s - looks ideal for layering over cool toned lipsticks (pretty much my entire stash)
Perfect Topping MSF - it has lavender in it...enough said!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_The promo pic offends me and looks...sigh...definitely don't like it._

 
I hope I don't sound dumb, but why is that ppl are offended by the promo picture? I don't really like it either but I don't understand why it's offensive


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 27, 2009)

That promo photo is hideous!!!  Complete Turnoff.  
Anyways, I'm interested in Butternutty, Cakeshop, and Penny shadesticks; Lollipop Loving since I missed it last time; and Refined MSF.  
I'd like to see swatches of the l/g and the other MSF before I decide on those.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm skipping all the eyeshadows. I either have them or I don't like the textures. The lipglosses so far look kinda scary, I will reserve judgment till I see them. On my list so far I have:

Ste Germaine l/s - love this kinda colours and love amp cremes
Bubbles l/s - looks ideal for layering over cool toned lipsticks (pretty much my entire stash)
Perfect Topping MSF - it has lavender in it...enough said!


*I hope I don't sound dumb, but why is that ppl are offended by the promo picture? I don't really like it either but I don't understand why it's offensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Personally, I am embarrassed for the model and there is something about the picture that has an erie Aunt Jemima slave-esque quality.  Perhaps that is just me though.


----------



## Prototype83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Personally, I am embarrassed for the model and there is something about the picture that has an erie Aunt Jemima slave-esque quality.*  Perhaps that is just me though*._

 

Nope.  It isn't.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Personally, I am embarrassed for the model and there is something about the picture that has an erie Aunt Jemima slave-esque quality.  Perhaps that is just me though._

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get it now


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank God, I have most of the shadows!  Whew!!  *wipes sweat off forehead*

And yes, the lipglosses look gross.  I thought that when I saw the pics on Christine's site.  

And yes...not the best choice as a promo pic...


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 27, 2009)

Pastels don't suit me at all so I'm passing on much of the collection. Maybe I'll get one of the tri glasses.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 27, 2009)

I really like this collection.. I must be getting older because the neutral collections are starting to draw me more.. Ha. With that said I want:

All shadesticks
Both MSF
3 eyeshadows
and maybe 1 lipstick/lipgloss... (With my move to Cali, I realize I have too too much lip products)


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 27, 2009)

i agree with all of you ladies that pic is horrible. Even my 7 yr old thinks so, she loves see what new collections MAC comes out with but she said she is not feeling this one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ I know my 7 year old said...Mommy thats not very nice...I said what...He said the way they made that girl look like Trick or Treat...


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_One shadestick and maybe lollipop lovin, since I missed it with Heatherette. But, I am SO not feeling that promo image, I'm like borderline offended,and honestly maybe its just me (I am taking this intercultural communications class and its very racially charged), but Im just not feeling that picture._

 
I thought the exact same thing.  Seems offensive to me as well...


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I know my 7 year old said...Mommy thats not very nice...I said what...He said the way they made that girl look like Trick or Treat...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn, kids are smart!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 27, 2009)

2 Lipsticks
2-3 Glosses
Both MSF
3 Eyeshadows
1-2 Shadesticks

So exited for this!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 27, 2009)

All 5 of the shadesticks (I don't own any of them right now and will get them when they come out)
All of the eyeshadows
both MSFs
Lollipop Loving and Touch l/s
Just Desserts Tri-Color l/g
Zoomlash mascara


----------



## sdtjefferson (Jan 27, 2009)

As of now, I am getting lollipop loving since I missed it during heatherette.  And probably saint germain.  I think that is the color on the promo model and it is applied way too heavy to look good.  But I think it will work with a light touch.


----------



## nursee81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tish I almost fell out of my seat.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 27, 2009)

I kinda took offense to the promo pic too... she looks like a dam clown.... I agree with Tish if my purchase was based off of those pics I would stay away..... but I will probably get 1 lipstick and 1 MSF now that I'm hooked on them...LOL


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_As for the picture i'm in agreement with ya'll on this one, lately it seems as if MAC doesn't really care anymore,* I personally did not like the BBR promo photos either. That black girl looked terrible.*

Anyways i don't want squat from this collection, its just that MAC is throwing stuff out there two to three times a month! Why?_

 
I thought that too, but just thought it was a bad photo. Is that the same model?  They need to get rid of her, if so!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Personally, I am embarrassed for the model and there is something about the picture that has an erie Aunt Jemima slave-esque quality. Perhaps that is just me though._

 

My bff who is white said the same thing...she was trying to say it to me without saying it ... she kept saying that picture is just not right and her expression is how I feel about the whole look....and I said she looks like a like a glorified House slave and she said Yes....that is what I was thinking but did not want to say it.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My bff who is white said the same thing...she was trying to say it to me without saying it ... she kept saying that picture is just not right and her expression is how I feel about the whole look....and I said she looks like a like a glorified House slave and she said Yes....that is what I was thinking but did not want to say it._

 
I agree with you and Twinkle.  I don't know...maybe the MAC artists thought they could do some Top Model extreme makeup or sumthin'...but they get a big *FAIL *for this one.  

I too think that this collection would look a whole lot better if the promo pic didn't look like that.  I wasn't _offended_ personally,(I just think its an ugly picture)....I also try not to be offended too easily....but I can understand why others would be offended.  

To be honest, the only thing that looks promising 2 me are the MSFs.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ Yeah I wasn't  offended either ...I just thought WTF were they thinking...and felt sorry for the model to be honest


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 27, 2009)

The promo pic doesn't offend me.  (I do think it is ugly, however.)  I think I can understand why others might be offended because the pic looks a lot like Blackface/minstrel show (e.g. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_NugZQn3ASZ...ack%2Bface.jpg) except it's in pink.  

Here's another example to compare to the promo pic: http://blacksuperwomen.files.wordpre...2/notfunny.jpg.

The collection is not WOC friendly so I don't know why they chose to use that particular model...


----------



## ohsoshy (Jan 27, 2009)

So far I want all the shadesticks (never used them before) and one of the MSFs. And yes that pic is horrid


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 28, 2009)

The promo pic looks very similar to this...
http://www.abebooks.com/images/RareB...BlackSambo.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_The promo pic looks very similar to this...
http://www.abebooks.com/images/RareB...BlackSambo.jpg_

 
Thanks *now* I am offended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I remember reading that story when I was in school...hummmm


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 28, 2009)

What was MAC thinking .... this is clearly offensive.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 28, 2009)

The pic to me isnt offensive, but alienating. I strive to never look like that when I use makeup. I dont have the urge to get that lipstick or anything else really. Bottom line MAC is fuck!ng up, again!

And the repromotes in the collections are blah. I have seen all of them at the CCO in my area for the longest.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_The pic to me isnt offensive, but alienating. I strive to never look like that when I use makeup. I dont have the urge to get that lipstick or anything else really.* Bottom line MAC is fuck!ng up, again!*
._

 
yup, seriously if I go to the counter and see that promo pic, it's going to turn me off!!

As for buying, maybe 1 msf and st germain, that's it


----------



## l1onqueen (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thanks *now* I am offended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I remember reading that story when I was in school...hummmm_

 
Oh no! That was not my intent, sorry. But when I look at the picture and the cover of this book-they are WAY too close! Sambos' green umbrella looks like the models hair, the lips are exactly the same, and both have on a pink(ish) blazer...the similarities are sad. I think I will avoid this topic before I start thinking bad things about MAC.


----------



## kyoto (Jan 28, 2009)

That promo pic is shameful.  I couldn't believe it when I saw it.  If the intent of the promo is to draw customers, its not working.  I love the collection, but if all I had seen was the promo pic, I wouldn't have even looked at it.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, the only thing that stood out to me in the MAC promo pic, were the pink lips. That did remind me of the minstrel shows.  I wouldn't have minded the eyeshadow for some reason.

You know what though, it would only be offensive to "us", but for others (_only_ the ones who don't understand)...the pic _most likely_ won't affect them one bit.  They won't see what the "big deal" is.  That's just my opinion.

But in a good light, these future collections will help me save a lot of money.  Maybe it's a good thing that MAC is not _doing it_ with these collections?


----------



## kyoto (Jan 28, 2009)

LuvinMyMac, that picture of your puppy has to be the most adorable picture I've seen.  Soooo cute!


----------



## damsel (Jan 28, 2009)

Ladyvirtuous, what e/s did you use in your avatar pic?


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 28, 2009)

another collection i'm not impressed with so nothing


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_Ladyvirtuous, what e/s did you use in your avatar pic?_

 
Velvet Moss on lid, Henna in crease and Stila's Oasis as brow highlight!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 28, 2009)

^Very beautiful.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah I try not to let anything offend me.  I think it's just bad taste and very tacky.  Maybe since MAC is know for their extremes and because it's makeup they think it would be acceptable taste.  I mean what is that housecoat thing doing?  We could tear that photo up from top to bottom.  NOTHING is appeasing about that photo.  Like the pp said, it's not a WOC friendly collection so why chose one.  

Anyway, I think I want all the shadesticks as I have none at all.  The 2 LE e/s and lollipop loving l/s.  I have question marks next to the l/g's.  I forgot that it's coming out in March.  I have time to keep changing my mind


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 29, 2009)

That promo pic sucks!!  Why couldn't they make her look hot??  Instead of a makeup what not to do.

Anyway, I want St Germain and probably an MSF.  I'm trying to limit my makeup purchases until I get my boobs and I'm rather bored with MAC anyways.  So if I do buy makeup up until I get them, I'm trying not to buy more freaking MAC.  And those glosses are gross!!!  No sophistication whatsoever, I am not that into gimmicky shit.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

man what the fudge is wrong with MAC! 

the promo pic. 

um, homegirl looks constipated as all heck. that wig. ok i know what they're TRYING to do, with the stark color contrasts. she's got gorgeous brown skin and they're trying to show how bright the colors are. i get that.

but why the hell does she have to look like Aunt Esther??

ugh.

that said, i'm only curious about the shadesticks. the rest of that stuff looks like hot garbage. pass.


----------



## makeba (Jan 29, 2009)

Man i was a bit disturbed about the promo pic for this collection!!! there are so many underlying images in the pic its hard to see something positive. i think i might pass on this collection


----------



## jilliandanica (Jan 29, 2009)

Perfect topping MSF and a few of the shadesticks look promising. The tricolor lipglasses look cheap and gross. Reminds me of the kiddy stuff they sell at claires or the 99cent store!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

yea i'm not feelin the glosses at ALL. they look like a 3rd graders art project. but they also remind me of the ones VS came out with. i dunno, i guess cosmetic lines are gonna start doing that 3tone/shade lipgloss stuff. wack.

im still mad at her Aunt Esther wig though..


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ Even Aunt Esther would not wear a green ass wig...sorry you fish eyed fool


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Even Aunt Esther would not wear a green ass wig...sorry you fish eyed fool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MissResha (Jan 30, 2009)

[email protected]!!


----------



## perfecttenn (Feb 1, 2009)

This collection is really exciting to me.  I don't know if its the fun names of the products or the promo images.  The lipglasses look especially interesting, and that MSF w/ the purple in it looks great for the summer.  I know I'll definitely be getting some products from this collection.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the promo is fitting for the colleciton....MAC is not about trying to make fun of wowen of color..She's a CUPCAKE..the green wig is the frost on the cupcake and the rest of her look is the cupcake...that's why it's called Sugarsweet..I think if this look was done on a white model, there would not have been any talk..I think her black skin is flawless and lovely..Look beyond what you see and take in the beauty of our color..that sista is rocking that HOT BRIGHT Lipstick...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_I think the promo is fitting for the colleciton....MAC is not about trying to make fun of wowen of color..She's a CUPCAKE..the green wig the frost and the rest of her is the cupcake...that's why it's called Sugarsweet..I this look was done on a white model, there wouldn't been any talk..I think her black skin is flawless and lovely..Look beyond what you see and take in the beauty of our color..that sista is rocking that HOT BRIGHT Lipstick..._

 
Thank you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

I can see the cupcake theory .....But she looks butt ugly in that lipstick IMO ... She is not rocking it by any means by my 20/20.. I have also purged any green frosting that looks like this from my diet...My hips will be thankful. 

*seriously*


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not feeling this collection at all... I saw most of the products at Update and its all too pastelly and light to look comlimentary and well blended on anyone over nc/nw 40 *IMO*. 

The msfs were too light as were the lipsticsk.  Also, dazzleglass did nothing for me so the new glosses are meh. 

The promo picture would have been bearable, had they not put saint germain on her lips with what looks like cork lipliner.  odd.  
oh and if she looked more happy and cutesy... 

My fave mac visual model has still gotta be the WOC from Barbie loves MAC.  she is lush


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 1, 2009)

I honestly feel that the model in the Barbie promo pics is your typical mainstream idealized version of beauty.  Yes, her make up is hot, but even the colors she is wearing could be be considered hard to pull off on on someone who is nw45, 50 and etc.  I feel that the model in the Sugarsweet pic was chosen because of her skin tone.  What better way to show off true color than on a high contrast back ground?  That's what she provides for the colors applied.  I love Scandalous Beauty's video on the Heatherette lippies because she starts out wearing Fleshpot.  We know this lipstick is a hot mess alone but she worked to suit her.  And that's what ANY woman wanting to wear the products from the collection would do.


----------



## Ange1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Personally, I think the promo pic looks high fashion and different. I'm not offended. I'm thinking of getting Triple Yum l/g and Lemon Chiffons shadestick.
Nothing else seems must buy.


----------



## MrsPackMan (Feb 1, 2009)

you've gotta be kidding me?????!!!!  this is all mac could come up with??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this is riduculous looking.  how is that promoting the products???


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

*** HELLO **** ^^^^  I'm with you on this!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

80% of the time the promo pics aren't really correctly advertising the products.

Lash and Dash, anyone?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ I agree with that...because there is no way in Sam Hell that picture correctly reflects any products in this line..at least I pray not anyway...But I like the Lash N Dash....it was really a pretty photo...nope the lashes were not like that...but the photo was awesome... and it looks like adlersmommy :smile: 










Nope this one doesn't compare....so fuggly

How about looks like this even on a darker skinned model.....Chanel Iman (High Fashion Crazy but nice)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 1, 2009)

XD Tish, I think I'm just weird cause I think the Sugarsweet promo is Soooooo cute


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 1, 2009)

^^ You're not weird...you can like what you like....It's called preference! I still adore you!


----------



## JassyFresh (Feb 2, 2009)

promo pic= ugly

products= done with pastels

verdict= skipping it


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

the look on the models face reads:

"Why the f*ck did I let them do this to me? This is some bullshit..."


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 2, 2009)

^^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Looks she is saying....
What'n None of this BS in my contract...hell nahhh I am not smilling nor lookin' at no damn camera..I'm just gone stand the f' here...


----------



## MissResha (Feb 2, 2009)

^^BWAHAHAHA!!! oh shit LMAO!

and

"Fck this dollar store wig..."


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Feb 2, 2009)

Maybe if MAC gets enough complaints they will get rid of this promo image. I think it's hideous.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT, I will probably get a few shadesticks because I don't own any, and also a MSF because I really love them and I'm still building my MSF collection..... The lipgloss YUCK!!! LOL


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm only getting MSFs from the collection.

The picture is...unfortunate...but more so for the model.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 3, 2009)

^Yeah, I don't imagine she could use this in her portfolio.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Unless she perhaps is auditioning for the Scene In the Color Purple...When Mistah said...You showzzz izzz Ugly!!! She would win the part hands down!


----------



## belle89 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Unless she perhaps is auditioning for the Scene In the Color Purple...When Mistah said...You showzzz izzz Ugly!!! She would win the part hands down!_

 
You. Corner. NOW! 

I'm not feeling this collection one bit.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Unless she perhaps is auditioning for the Scene In the Color Purple...When Mistah said...You showzzz izzz Ugly!!! She would win the part hands down!_

 


LMFAO!!


edit** dammit i didnt know it was gonna post the video! grrr but anyway. hahaha


----------



## captodometer (Feb 4, 2009)

The promo picture is hideous; some of y'all were talking about The Color Purple.  I'm thinking more like Bamboozled.  But non WOC models occasionally get thrown under the bus by MAC also: anybody else remember the Balloonacy chick?

As for the makeup itself: it's pastel.  Which in my case just means run away screaming.  I don't want anything from this collection.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 12, 2009)

I really want the Perfect Topping MSF.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_I think the promo is fitting for the colleciton....MAC is not about trying to make fun of wowen of color..She's a CUPCAKE..the green wig is the frost on the cupcake and the rest of her look is the cupcake...that's why it's called Sugarsweet..I think if this look was done on a white model, there would not have been any talk..I think her black skin is flawless and lovely..Look beyond what you see and take in the beauty of our color._

 
 Yeah, I hear you and all, but it still doesn't take away from what may honestly be an unintentional  underlying message/image. It really triggers a visceral response... we're not imagining what we're seeing.


----------



## Ebonyone (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_Man i was a bit disturbed about the promo pic for this collection!!! there are so many underlying images in the pic its hard to see something positive. i think i might pass on this collection_

 
I'm with you. I don't anything in the collection is so cute that it would allow me support that pic.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Yeah, I don't imagine she could use this in her portfolio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She was saying, "I don't care what they do, I'm getting PAID!" lol


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## perfecttenn (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm pretty excited about this collection, in part b/c I don't think I'll be getting anything from HK.  Anyways, as far as the image...I don't have a problem with it.  I mean at least MAC caters to women of all colors.  I recently read a post about Stila and how they got of their darker shades in their foundations.  I find this very contradictory considering that they have a new Barbie collection coming out, in which there is a black barbie w/ an afro as the face of it.  The sugar sweet promo image doesn't offend me, mainly b/c it shows that woc can have fun with bright colors too.  We're always stuck with the bronzes, gold, deep reds and plums...and I honestely believe that their is more out there for woc with makeup shades.  This is just my opinion on the whole deal, and I'm glad to see such an interest in the collection.  Its been really helpful for me in deciding what I want from it.

Happy mac-ing ladies!


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

For those of you who like the tri-color glosses in this collection, I saw some tri-color glosses by Milani at CVS.  Somewhat similar.  They're called Lip Mixers.

Here are some swatches.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm actually pretty excited about the tri-colour lipglasses. Are you supposed to mix them together?


----------



## Yasuzeyalose (Feb 19, 2009)

I am SO excited about this collection. The visual is inspired around a cupcake..hence to dramatized coloring. I cannot wait! Kinda reminds me of Sweetie Cake collection from a few years ago, but I am sooo excited!!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I can see the cupcake theory .....But she looks butt ugly in that lipstick IMO ... She is not rocking it by any means by my 20/20.. I have also purged any green frosting that looks like this from my diet...My hips will be thankful. 

*seriously* 



_

 


youre right, nothing says cupcake to me here. when i first saw the promo pic, i thought "oh my". but i think the reason why this collection isnt so spectacular is because it's a prom collection. thats the theory my MACMA told me. gotta love Daria!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 19, 2009)

I like this collection but not looking forward/anticipating it and i only plan on picking up 1 msf,1 l/s and 1l/g.
As for the promo pic well i guess you can say its creative!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay ladies, I just saw pics on a favorite blogger of mine (this site won't allow me to type the name) but she got the pics from Bjooti.com.

Here are the pics:

*ETA:  Check out Tish's post...it didn't work for me.* 

Okay so ladies, what's your verdict so far?

I can't front, I like the *Simply Delicious* lipgloss.


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 23, 2009)

I cannot see the pics.  It just says not to hotlink.  I'll go check it out though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here they go.......


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am still just holding tight on the two MSF's and a couple shadesticks....maybe Saint Germain l/s


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Tish, I should have just gotten the pics directly from Bjooti.

I'm looking at the MSFs too!


----------



## sinergy (Feb 23, 2009)

o great here we go again, with me wanting everything i cant afford right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i want a few shadesticks, especially the red one, one review i read somewhere said they seem to be creamier than the old formula, and that a few of them are very similar to older ones also.  i want the eyeshadows because i do not have any of those, believe it or not, and of course i want one msf..and the lipsticks! def. want st. germain and lollipop lovin...


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 23, 2009)

My verdict is:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When will I be *thrilled *by a collection again??


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sdtjefferson* 

 
_I honestly feel that the model in the Barbie promo pics is your typical mainstream idealized version of beauty.  Yes, her make up is hot, but even the colors she is wearing could be be considered hard to pull off on on someone who is nw45, 50 and etc.  I feel that the model in the Sugarsweet pic was chosen because of her skin tone.  What better way to show off true color than on a high contrast back ground?  That's what she provides for the colors applied.  I love Scandalous Beauty's video on the Heatherette lippies because she starts out wearing Fleshpot.  We know this lipstick is a hot mess alone but she worked to suit her.  And that's what ANY woman wanting to wear the products from the collection would do._

 
I understand what you are saying and agree to some extent.  But, I think the main difference in the Barbie visual and the Sugar Sweet one is the overall look.  Barbie was very stylized.  The makeup was bold but it looked good.  It made you think, "I can wear that."  I don't get anything like a, "I can wear that" vibe from Sugar Sweet.  The woman in the promo looks like a clown.  It's the very definition of making a color work for you (Barbie) versus blindly applying a color with no regard for what it will take to make it look good on you (Sugar Sweet).  The whole thing just looks sloppy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 23, 2009)

I bet if she had long, elegant, dark hair you wouldn't be saying anything ;-;

Or if she didn't look pissed.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

and if she didn't have on the crop picker pajamas...Maybe ... The entire look is unappealing to me...Hair, lips, eyeshadow, facial expression and attire..Not to mention her neck looks like she hasn't eaten in about 3 weeks


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^ haha so true! I can't wait for MSFs ooh I don't know much of this collection yet but Im here to join the fun!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_and if she didn't have on the *crop picker pajamas*...Maybe ... The entire look is unappealing to me...Hair, lips, eyeshadow, facial expression and attire..Not to mention her neck looks like she hasn't eaten in about 3 weeks_

 
LOL...right!  I love the way you phrase things.


As for the collection itself I think I'll pass.  I have like 19 shadesticks and don't need these.  The MSFs look like they will be ashy.  The glosses look like they will be too sheer and overpriced.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah I am leaning mainly towards the Lavender MSF and the Red Shadestick...only because these are colors I don't have


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...right! I love the way you phrase things.


As for the collection itself I think I'll pass. I have like 19 shadesticks and don't need these. The MSFs look like they will be ashy. The glosses look like they will be too sheer and overpriced._

 
I think the glosses will be too sheer as well. 

I said in the big Sugar Sweet thread that the only thing I would get is the shadesticks, but I looked at them again in the swatch thread and thought "Naw...that's ight!"  I have a hard time working with them applying them to my lid, and I'm not going to spend time warming it up between my hands, no ma'am!  Not worth it.

Now if this collection had some paint pots to replace the shadesticks, then *we're talking*!!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^Paint pots would have been nice.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

I actully wouldn't mind the shadesticks if the colors were more interesting or unique.  When I looked at the swatches they were similar to the shadesticks I already had.  I love to see some with more of a pearl finish or metallic finish instead of a frosted or shimmery one.  I also would love to see one that looked like Cornflower pigment or something similar to blue brown.  Maybe some duochrome shadesticks.  I have lots of ideas.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah I like the shadesticks too....But different colors would be great....even some of the paint pot colors in a stick would be great! I think that is why the Red is the only one on my list...The only one remotely different from everything else they make....I think you need to submit your ideas...they are obvioulsy running out of them


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^lol


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I like the shadesticks too....But different colors would be great....even some of the paint pot colors in a stick would be great! I think that is why the Red is the only one on my list...The only one remotely different from everything else they make....I think you need to submit your ideas...they are obvioulsy running out of them_

 
LMAO!  

And also one more comment on the promo pic and then I am done.  As for the comparison to Barbie, the makeup in this promo pic isn't even well applied or polished.  That lipstick is *obviously* not a match, but look at her eye makeup - It looks like they just colored her entire eye from brow bone to lid with Red Velvet Shadestick.  There was no skill involved there.  The makeup is ugly in the picture, which is what I don't understand.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^ Yeah My 7 y/o colors better with Crayons...Ok I'm done too!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 24, 2009)

both MSF ..maybe a shadestick


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely the MSF, the shadesticks and Saint Germain Lipstick..

I will submit a pic to MAC also showing how the lipstick is supposed to look on a chocolate sista. I am offended but I think this is the new look really because Sephora has the same type of looks but the makeup is applied with some technique and skill. Also have you guys noticed that the looks that MAC are creating for the collections are lacking skills (not the promo pics but the online looks)


----------



## sdtjefferson (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I understand what you are saying and agree to some extent.  But, I think the main difference in the Barbie visual and the Sugar Sweet one is the overall look.  Barbie was very stylized.  The makeup was bold but it looked good.  It made you think, "I can wear that."  I don't get anything like a, "I can wear that" vibe from Sugar Sweet.  The woman in the promo looks like a clown.  It's the very definition of making a color work for you (Barbie) versus blindly applying a color with no regard for what it will take to make it look good on you (Sugar Sweet).  The whole thing just looks sloppy._

 
I agree with your point as well. MAC should have done a more stylized photo. That being said, I can't wait to rock saint germain! I might actually purchase my first backup of a product


----------



## aziza (Feb 24, 2009)

*sigh* This whole collection is a big FAIL for me starting at the promo pics right on down to the glosses. The only thing that's slightly appealing is the red shadestick and St. Germain.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 24, 2009)

You know, in spite of the promo pic, I think this collection is going to be a very nice one.  That doesn't mean that I'm going to want to buy everything in it mind you (or very much for that matter), but I can see some nice face charts coming out of this one... excluding the promo pic's face chart of course.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_but I can see some nice face charts coming out of this one... excluding the promo pic's face chart of course._

 





  You mean that you aren't dying to replicate that look????


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





 You mean that you aren't dying to replicate that look????_

 














  ..stop it


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

^^^^^


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 24, 2009)

I must say I  am surprised at the amount of ppl who want to try st germain. This colour is perm here in the uk and is only popular for those under nc/nw 25 - just like angel and snob. But hey, I'd be interested in seeing someone of colour rock it...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well if it's what the Model is wearing...I see why No one above a nc/nw25 is wearing it for real!!! It most def is NOT her color!!! Although Angel and Snob looks great on WOC IMHO


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 24, 2009)

^I need to dig through the FOTDs for Angel and Snob.  But Saint Germain is pinkier, chalkier and starker...


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 24, 2009)

maybe just a l/g  or 2 this collection is definately getting no love from me


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think I've decided that I'm really going to like this collection.  I want to get:
1 or 2 MSFs (have to see them in person)
Lollipop Loving (backup)
Stars n Rockets (but I don't have to rush)

I'll probably just B2M for Stars n Rockets.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually my sis is a MAC artist and has played with the collection. From what she says St. Germain isn't as pale and pasty as it looks. She's NW45 and can't wait to get it. I'm thrilled about this collection really. The model looks like chocolate and her lips and hair look like candy. YUM!
It makes me more curious about pastels. All promo pics aren't supposed to be 'wearable'. MAC is an artistic brand, hence the name. Play with color and the traditional confines of beauty! That's why I love MAC so much


----------



## damsel (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ agreed. i'm excited for st. germain and will be most definitely getting it along with the msf. the rest i have to play with when it launches.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 26, 2009)

So, are you ladies still passing on the glosses?


----------



## damsel (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^yes. they look horrible and gimmicky.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 26, 2009)

^^nope only gettin 1 though


----------



## Cocopuff (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_So, are you ladies still passing on the glosses?_

 

I plan on getting just 1 for pure shits and giggles.


----------



## CoachTrecie (Feb 26, 2009)

I want the MSF's (after swatching), all the shadesticks and that is it! I showed my two year old the promo pic and he said, ''No Mommy, its a monster."  The picture is atrocious.....period dot com!


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am getting some eyeshadows like 2 of them and 1 lipsticks lop. loving and maybe 2 shadesticks.


----------



## Kenna23 (Feb 26, 2009)

But i do agree with most of you guys the girl in the pic makes me afraid a little bit.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_^^^yes. they look horrible and gimmicky._

 
Co-sign.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_^^nope only gettin 1 though_

 
Which one?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_I plan on getting just 1 for pure shits and giggles._

 
LOL!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I must say I  am surprised at the amount of ppl who want to try st germain. This colour is perm here in the uk and is only popular for those under nc/nw 25 - just like angel and snob. But hey, I'd be interested in seeing someone of colour rock it..._

 
I have Snob and I actually like it on me (I'm NW30). I also tried on Melrose Mood when Heatherette came out last year and loved it but didn't get it (budget issues). So I will def get St Germain to make up for passing on Melrose Mood. 

I guess how the colours will look on your lips depends more on your undertone? I have pink undertones and most blue based lipsticks look good on me, even when I tan (or burn mostly, lol!).

Ppl that have Melrose Mood, what lipgloss do you pair it with? I need ideas for my St Germain purchase?


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 26, 2009)

Ladyvirtuous said:


> Co-sign.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 26, 2009)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3406/...ae2295.jpg?v=0

I still think SG is a bit too pastelly and MM (snob and angel too) have a bit mre pigment so are more workable.  I dunno...


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Well if it's what the Model is wearing...I see why No one above a nc/nw25 is wearing it for real!!! It most def is NOT her color!!! Although *Angel* and *Snob* looks great on WOC IMHO_

 
Yup! I have both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't know if i'll get St. Germain though...I don't wear my other bold lippies nearly enough.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 26, 2009)

at bjooti.net the girl was wearing st germain, dont think it might be woc friendly


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to check out Lollipop Loving & St. Germaine (Sp?)


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

St. Germain from Bjooti site.....Ok I can 99% safely say I will be skipping this color for my lips ...Just MY opinion! I have to work with Melrose Mood as it is


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

um...

so....


how bout them dodgers??


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^^ Lol [email protected]!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 26, 2009)

...and the thing is...St.Germain is _lighter_ than Melrose Mood....

...heyall naw...


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_um...

so....


how bout them dodgers??_

 




"If you don't have anything nice to say..."


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah...I think I will get that color ONLY if I can find a pastel Green wig to wear with it.....Any suggestions on where to look other than using Lime-Green Kool-aid ???


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah...I think I will get that color ONLY if I can find a pastel Green wig to wear with it.....Any suggestions on where to look other than using Lime-Green Kool-aid ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Lawd....uh uhhhhh.......ain't no way....


----------



## elongreach (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeaaaaa, the past few collections have not been getting my juices flowing.  I've bought one or two items from the past few collections.  I can guarantee that I will be purchasing 1 lipgloss just because the layers look cool.  Anything else...nope.  I don't think so.

How many pinks can they promote in one year?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey!  **That site** put up some new pics of the collection, check them out.  So pastel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Actually, pics came from Bjooti, it says.)


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ thanks! Does anyone know what lollipop loving would look like on NW45 and above???


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah we posted the ones from Bjooti a few pages back

I am NC45 and it looks like a very nice neutral on me...Very sheer

here are a couple fotd's from a WOC http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/broadway-128335/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...opless-127501/


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

and Chad thinks he is a WOC 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...treuse-115765/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/j...d-photo-98521/


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah...I think I will get that color ONLY if I can find a pastel Green wig to wear with it.....Any suggestions on where to look other than using Lime-Green Kool-aid ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How about this one?  It looks like he's wearing St. Germain too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  ahhh NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That is funny as hell...Those St Germ lovers are gonna be mad at you!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_How about this one?  It looks like he's wearing St. Germain too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

AHHHHHHHH!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.....and that's *exactly* how St. Germain would look on me.    He looks like he has on old foundation in NC45, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think this look would be better for you Erin!!! Do you need me to pick the Wig up for you while I'm out shopping...Just get the StGerm to go with it


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^^^OH.heck.NO!!!!  LMAO!!!!

Some dayum orange fake lashes??? LOL!!!

Oh my dang...I think I saw someone wearing something very close to that same hairstyle today.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ahhh NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







That is funny as hell...Those St Germ lovers are gonna be mad at you!!!_

 
They need to be mad at MAC, not me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_AHHHHHHHH!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.....and that's *exactly* how St. Germain would look on me. He looks like he has on old foundation in NC45, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Girl, what you talking about?  He really is an NC45.





That foundation matches him perfectly...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_ 


Girl, what you talking about?  He really is an NC45.





That foundation matches him perfectly..._

 

*dies 1,000 deaths*  Oh Lord, take me higher!!!


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_How about this one? It looks like he's wearing St. Germain too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_How about this one?  It looks like he's wearing St. Germain too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
*Dies*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah...I think I will get that color ONLY if I can find a pastel Green wig to wear with it.....Any suggestions on where to look other than using Lime-Green Kool-aid ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you.  LOL!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

You know, I think I will buy St. Germain and wear it to show you guys that it can be done.  I really think it will be wearable.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ Oh great...which wig would you like the one with the back flip bang or the curly poodle type one with the shitty shirley curls on the side ....


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Oh great...which wig would you like the one with the back flip bang or the curly poodle type one with the shitty shirley curls on the side ...._

 
You laugh but just wait!  Just for you I am going to buy that lipstick and get some green hair, of some sort, and do a FOTD titled, "To TISH with love."  HA!  And just to give you some idea of my choices I present you with the following:


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

None of them look cupcakie...But can't wait!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_None of them look cupcakie...But can't wait!!!_

 
LOL!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^LOL I hate you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop laughing at these pictures and the conversation and I have the worst headache. Every time I laugh it hurts so bad but it's all just too funny to stop. They say laughter is the best medicine though... right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you know what? Ima try St.Germain too! I want to push some bounderies >_< A month ago I didn't think I could wear a lavender lipstick but a few days ago I was rockin it with no fear.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 27, 2009)

ohhh my god!!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Well....yall go 'head and wear that St. Germain lipstick, I will live through your experience...

I just can't see myself in that lipstick and looking proper!!!


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

Is anyone else hoping dear cupcake is everything that paradisco isn't? Paradisco is so hard to work with.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2009)

The only thing appealing about the promo pics are the cupcakes.
Them shits look delicious!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I think I can understand why others might be offended because the pic looks a lot like Blackface/minstrel show._

 
At first, I didn't understand what was so offensive about the promo pic. But now that you bring up the black face thing, I totally get it.


This thread was very ammusing to read.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

I keep forgetting this collection even exists! lol
Which means I don't think I will be getting anything from this collection either. :\
I wonder what St. Germain will look like on NC35 with yellow undertones. My guess is not so good.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_St. Germain from Bjooti site.....Ok I can 99% safely say I will be skipping this color for my lips ...Just MY opinion! I have to work with Melrose Mood as it is 





_

 
Okay this answers my Q 200%.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ Lol Lol Lol Lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

Gawd, I don't want to sound or come off harsh but...uhhh....ermmmm that shit ain't right yo.

I hope she was just posting a swatch and just trying out the product. Yeah thats it.


----------



## garnetmoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll probably pick up a few things I need to see it in person first like everyone else has mentioned. I'm not particularly offended by the promo pic...actually I think it's cute I'm probably in the minority with that. And I didn't think of a minstrel show at all. I think they were just trying to be fun if that makes any sense. Anyways I'm interested in both MSFs, both polishes (I skipped Seasonal Peach last time around but want it now), Dear Cupcake e/s, & Sweet Thing l/s.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

GlamYourUs and Aziajs

Ok here is a better St Germ Look from Temptalia...Makes me feel a little better ...reminds me of a more Vibrant Out to Shock...which I do like...so Ok I'm looking at it a lil differently...But still don't want it...LOL


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I wengt on temptalia and thought it looked nice on her..I'm loving the MSF as well!!..So, still sold on that one.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_GlamYourUs and Aziajs

Ok here is a better St Germ Look from Temptalia...Makes me feel a little better ...reminds me of a more Vibrant Out to Shock...which I do like...so Ok I'm looking at it a lil differently...But still don't want it...LOL




_

 
See!  Nothing to worry about.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh I'm still worried...until you rock it for us!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2009)

That is just her lips though so it doesn't look that bad. Imagine if she posted a full face pic where you can see her skintone. Hmmm its still questionable and its still a NO GO for me. I refuse to look like a reject of the 80s.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_That is just her lips though so it doesn't look that bad. Imagine if she posted a full face pic where you can see her skintone. Hmmm its still questionable and its still a NO GO for me. I refuse to look like a reject of the 80s._

 

Good point!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

I am just tired of the same Hot Pinks just in different textures....Can we get some deep Purples tones, red, corals, burgandy....I am just over Hot Pink Frost lipsticks!!! Just say'n..and I love Pink...but damn...enough already! This is another slightly different version of Strayin', Out to Shock, Fashion mews, Melrose Mood, etc....


----------



## aziajs (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am just tired of the same Hot Pinks just in different textures....Can we get some deep Purples tones, red, corals, burgandy....I am just over Hot Pink Frost lipsticks!!! Just say'n..and I love Pink...but damn...enough already! This is another slightly different version of Strayin', Out to Shock, Fashion mews, Melrose Mood, etc...._

 
I would have to agree with you 100%.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_GlamYourUs and Aziajs

Ok here is a better St Germ Look from Temptalia...Makes me feel a little better ...reminds me of a more Vibrant Out to Shock...which I do like...so Ok I'm looking at it a lil differently...But still don't want it...LOL




_

 

I think St. German will be cool on WOC, I wear snob all the time and I think the key is not putting on a lot and I always put a little lustrewhite lustreglass on top and I'm cool.....I think I'm gonna get it...I didn't think I would like Fashion Mews and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I would have to agree with you 100%._

 
However you can rock any color...so I can't wait to see it on you....

I also can't wait to see the swatches of the MFS's...I have so many I want to see how different they are, especially the one with Lavender ...I am a total MFS Whore for real!! I know I will buy them even if they stink! I need a MFS intervention!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm wondering if the VS is more pigmented than the sugarsweet lipgloss?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

wow...bet it' s cheaper...I will have to go by and sample those..didn't someone post some Milani or something like that too


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_wow...bet it' s cheaper...I will have to go by and sample those..didn't someone post some Milani or something like that too_

 
Yes, I posted some Milani tri-color glosses.  (I saw them at CVS.)  They seemed MUCH more pigmented than MAC's.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ Thanks chica...gonna buy one at CVS tomorrow and try it


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Thanks chica...gonna buy one at CVS tomorrow and try it_

 
If you go to the Milani website & click #2 -- you can see the bronze one on a clear model.   It looks really rich.  I think Lip Party (pink/light pink shine/pink shimmer) would look FANTASTIC on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm thinking of getting Lip Stir (terracotta/peach) and Lip Mingle (bronze/gold).  

Hmm...seems like Milani has mostly clear models on its website now...


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah and since I dislike Crimsonaire ...I can safely remove Red Velvet shadestick...yeahhh that knocks me down to 3 items .. I will continue using my red chromaline .. which is RED


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 1, 2009)

At first when i saw the colour story for this collection i wanted the MSFs but i dont think they will show up on me.  That Saint Germain Lipstick was on my list also but its a real hot mess.  The only thing on my list now is 3 of the eyeshadows (sugarshot, aquavert, and dear cupcake).  I also want the 2 new nail lacquers but once i see some swatches i might change my mind.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 1, 2009)

^I'll be so disappointed.  "Perfect Topping" is the only thing I want from this collection so if it doesn't show up on me, I'll be skipping Sugarsweet.


----------



## vogue (Mar 2, 2009)

Definitely want the green nail polish


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_If you go to the Milani website & click #2 -- you can see the bronze one on a clear model. It looks really rich. I think Lip Party (pink/light pink shine/pink shimmer) would look FANTASTIC on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm thinking of getting Lip Stir (terracotta/peach) and Lip Mingle (bronze/gold). 

Hmm...seems like Milani has mostly clear models on its website now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girl I forgot all about the Lip Mixers after I saw this lipstick the Model is wearing on the site 

http://www.milanicosmetics.com/show/Lip


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I forgot all about the Lip Mixers after I saw this lipstick the Model is wearing on the site 

[URL]http://www.milanicosmetics.com/show/Lip[/URL]_

 
Ooooooo...I like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's wearing either Chic, Classy, or Magenta Madness.  I think...

It reminds me of a Fashion Fair lipstick color that my mom use to wear...

Milani has a lilac color called "Lavish" in the Velvet Lipstick.  I wonder if it's a Lavendar Whip dupe?

I need to start paying more attention to Milani stuff.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 2, 2009)

Since this collection does not seem too much like a hit, what I would suggest (to those that don't have it) is to get Stars N Rockets, Aquavert and Club e/s.  I have all three (thankfully) and I love them.  I might get another Aquavert.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Since this collection does not seem too much like a hit, what I would suggest (to those that don't have it) is to get Stars N Rockets, Aquavert and Club e/s. I have all three (thankfully) and I love them. I might get another Aquavert._

 
I totally agree about S&R, Club and especially Aquavert...I must get it based on this EOTD

Bottle Green/Aquavert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am getting 

Aquavert e/s
SugarShot e/s
Refined MSF
Perfect Topping MSF 

I am so happy I managed to narrow down my list this low...


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 2, 2009)

Aquavert looks delicious, and I've been eyeing Stars N Rockets too...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, I love Padmita's FOTDs!!!!  Oh, and I must get Bottle Green e/s!!!


I also saw sneak peak swatches of the Dear Cupcake and Sugarshot e/s.  I dont like them....at alll!!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Aquavert looks delicious, and I've been eyeing Stars N Rockets too...




_

 
You must get Stars N Rockets!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Erin will you do a couple looks on your blog with S&R and Aquavert before 3/19 PLEASE!!! and if you're not to busy Club too


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Erin will you do a couple looks on your blog with S&R and Aquavert before 3/19 PLEASE!!! and if you're not to busy Club too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For sure!!!  Were you in my head, Tish?....because I was _just_ thinking about doing a look with those colors.    I will devote this week to that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ Love you girl!!!! You cost me a lot of money!! That Blog of yours!! But I am addicted to it!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Love you girl!!!! *You cost me a lot of money!!* That Blog of yours!! But I am addicted to it!_

 
I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I dont think anyone is as broke as me though, LOL.


Thank you!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just gotta find what lip colors would go with the e/s, cuz those trio lipglosses are ....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...you would do better with colored chapstick.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, I was thinking that Aquavert was the DARK green before I went to the Swatches forum.

I already have a L'oreal color similar to Aquavert so I'll pass.  

Man, "Refined" barely showed up on Temptalia.  There is no hope for "Perfect Topping". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_You must get Stars N Rockets!!!!_


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's official.  Perfect Topping MSF is pretty darn sheer so I will be passing on this entire collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Photo courtesy of Iheartmakeup: 





Dear Cupcake, Sugarshot, *Perfect Topping*, and Refined


----------



## highonmac (Mar 7, 2009)

I saw the promo pick of the girl and I almost gagged but aside from that the other promo pics looks yummy yummy yummy. I only want a few things.

Lollipop Loving - Since I missed Heatherette
Saint Germain - How do you ladies feel this would look on our skin? NC 45 ish 
Aquavert e/s- Since i was not even into make up when this came out cause i was like what 16, 15 iunno
Dear Cupcake - cause i am curious on how it would be as a blush.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ There's a good amount of talk about Saint Germain and it's wearability for WOC previously in this thread.


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 7, 2009)

If i recall the verdict for st germain and WOC is Hell NO!!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I saw the promo pick of the girl and I almost gagged but aside from that the other promo pics looks yummy yummy yummy. I only want a few things.

Lollipop Loving - Since I missed Heatherette
Saint Germain - How do you ladies feel this would look on our skin? NC 45 ish 
Aquavert e/s- Since i was not even into make up when this came out cause i was like what 16, 15 iunno
*Dear Cupcake - cause i am curious on how it would be as a blush*._

 
Another WOC dom...luclinda? I just butchered your name girl! But she connected the dots and desirous blush is a pretty close description to Dear cupcake. I will probably just get Desirous blush and use it as an eyeshadow.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Another WOC dom...luclinda? I just butchered your name girl! But she connected the dots and desirous blush is a pretty close description to Dear cupcake. I will probably just get Desirous blush and use it as an eyeshadow._

 
is that stilll available? i can't find it on the mac website


----------



## highonmac (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^ There's a good amount of talk about Saint Germain and it's wearability for WOC previously in this thread._

 
does anyone have a picture on a nc 43-45 skin maybe even a swatch please and ty


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 10, 2009)

Found some new swatches!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_dear cupcake, sugarshot, perfect topping, refined.





_

 
I like Dear Cupcake e/s now, and I also like Perfect Topping MSF.

So on my list is Aquavert e/s, Dear Cupcake e/s and Perfect Topping MSF.  Yay, I'm finally sticking to my three products a collection rule!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok my list .......Because my sister is buying me 2 items only 

Both MSF's...damn I thought I would pass....But I am a MSF Whore ...and she gets a discount so I don't feel bad


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 10, 2009)

ehn! just got grand duo so will pass on the MSF but getting two lipsticks lollipop loving and sweet thing. too bad the l/gs are sheer though. Oh well will get the one from Vivaglam


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm only getting the two MSF!! no shade sticks!! I'm fine with the old package lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^ I agree...Our list is the same!!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^
Same here.  Just the two MSF. I wanted Aquavert, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought that i would be getting more from Sugarsweet but at this point i think i am just going to get Dear Cupcake e/s. I had plan on getting sugarshot and aquavert eyeshadows.  I think that sugarshot is just a plain old highlight color and aquavert is boring...lol. I rather get the quad thats coming out with Rose Romance Collection.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_I thought that i would be getting more from Sugarsweet but at this point i think i am just going to get Dear Cupcake e/s. I had plan on getting sugarshot and aquavert eyeshadows. I think that sugarshot is just a plain old highlight color and aquavert is boring...lol. I rather get the quad thats coming out with Rose Romance Collection._

 
Oh yes, _how_ could I forget the quad?  (Quad junky, here!) Okay, so that makes four on my list.  

I would look into Aquavert e/s because IMO, it's one of the *VERY* few pastels that we can get away with.  It's totally your choice, but I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok my list .......Because my sister is buying me 2 items only 

Both MSF's...damn I thought I would pass....But I am a MSF Whore ...and she gets a discount so I don't feel bad_

 
I really like how the Perfect Topping MSF looks but for some reason, I'm not feeling the Refined MSF.  I'm already kinda urnge, so I don't need to put more urnge on me. LOL


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm interested in the aquavert shadow. but thats it really. i'm too amped for the Shaka Zulu collection, whatever the hell its called (i already forgot)


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ You are so wrong on so many levels for that!!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 10, 2009)

STYLE WARRIORS!! lmao i had to go look it up


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 10, 2009)

Aargh i hope that quad comes out in the UK otherwise...............


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Oh yes, how could I forget the quad? (Quad junky, here!) Okay, so that makes four on my list. 

I would look into Aquavert e/s because IMO, it's one of the *VERY* few pastels that we can get away with. It's totally your choice, but I'm just sayin'..._

 
You might be right about Aquavert.  It just didnt appeal to me when i saw swatches of it in the Swatch Forum.  Maybe my opinion might change about it when i go to view the collection when it comes out.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm interested in the aquavert shadow. but thats it really. i'm too amped for the *Shaka Zulu collection*, whatever the hell its called (i already forgot)_


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 11, 2009)

Heretofore and in perpetuity, Style Warriors will now be known as the "Shaka Zulu" Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone opposed?

Can we get a "Team Shaka Zulu" smiley?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 11, 2009)

perfect topping looks alot warmer on the skin in that swatch than i thought.  i thought it might be a dupe (hoping) for lightscapade since i missed out on that.  i guess i'll have to go check out the moon river grand duo then.

i haven't read about the QUAD!  can someone link the information here?  *EDIT:  Nevermind, I found a pic on Temptalia!*

thanks!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm interested in the aquavert shadow. but thats it really. i'm too amped for the Shaka Zulu collection, whatever the hell its called (i already forgot)_

 
word to bird ..I was like geesh!! when they coming out with line?? until I scrolled down you said, "style warriors" lmao ...I ned to go to sleep <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_perfect topping looks alot warmer on the skin in that swatch than i thought. i thought it might be a dupe (hoping) for lightscapade since i missed out on that. i guess i'll have to go check out the moon river grand duo then.

i haven't read about the QUAD! can someone link the information here?

thanks!_

 
I swatched MoonRiver in the store today...It is beautiful!!! A little on the light side for me...but very pretty...very liight pink on me....I tried all of them so some are just running together in my memory ....But I will not buy...I will not!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_primer* 

 
_You might be right about Aquavert. It just didnt appeal to me when i saw swatches of it in the Swatch Forum. Maybe my opinion might change about it when i go to view the collection when it comes out._

 
I feel ya, trust me.  I like to enable good e/s colors, cuz the worst is when you regret _after the fact_ that you should have gotten it.  Also, some e/s turn out differently on different skintones (depending on how light or how dark or how warm toned or not get it, at least get Stars N Rockets and Club.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Heretofore and in perpetuity, Style Warriors will now be known as the "Shaka Zulu" Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone opposed?

Can we get a "Team Shaka Zulu" smiley? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is someone who makes those type of smileys, her name is Caporloves..something...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  something like that.  We should totally put one in our siggies!!


----------



## Dulcemiel (Mar 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if they are they even going to have looks for this collection?


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 16, 2009)

so far i just want the msf's. i don't own any shadesticks so i am on the fence about them.

i would also like to add that after reading this thread all i could think about was "I beee cupcaaakin'".

Madames et monsieurs, Damas y Hombres, I inflict this upon you so it's out of my head. 

send hate mail....and please believe that I am going to have a dramatic recreation the next time I am near any body of water/bridge in the wind complete with costume changes. bet. that. shawty.

YouTube - J. Nash and J-Stalin -- Cupcakin'


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dulcemiel* 

 
_Does anyone know if they are they even going to have looks for this collection?_

 
Are you meaning Face Charts? Sorry, I am a little confused by the question.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_so far i just want the msf's. i don't own any shadesticks so i am on the fence about them.

i would also like to add that after reading this thread all i could think about was "I beee cupcaaakin'".

Madames et monsieurs, Damas y Hombres, I inflict this upon you so it's out of my head. 

send hate mail....and please believe that I am going to have a dramatic recreation the next time I am near any body of water/bridge in the wind complete with costume changes. bet. that. shawty.

YouTube - J. Nash and J-Stalin -- Cupcakin'_

 


GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OHHHH MYYYY FUCKING GOLS;AKDJF;LSKDFJ ROFLMAROFLMAOFROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I SWEAR TO GOD, MY HOMEGIRL AND I WATCH THIS VIDEO EVERY WEEK AND DIE LAUGHING!!!! THIS IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT EVER!!! THE DUCKS AT THE END OF THE VIDEO...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















i am officially KAPUT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i've been laughin at this video for a year now. its utterly HILARIOUS.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_so far i just want the msf's. i don't own any shadesticks so i am on the fence about them.

i would also like to add that after reading this thread all i could think about was "I beee cupcaaakin'".

Madames et monsieurs, Damas y Hombres, I inflict this upon you so it's out of my head. 

send hate mail....and please believe that I am going to have a dramatic recreation the next time I am near any body of water/bridge in the wind complete with costume changes. bet. that. shawty.

YouTube - J. Nash and J-Stalin -- Cupcakin'_

 
What in the blue hell??????


----------



## MissResha (Mar 16, 2009)

2:36-2:50 and youll die laughing i swear


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't stop watching that video. Total train wreck. I have to do the hands and dance too when I am feeling uber dramatical.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I have always laughed at the family of ducks...like wtf and where did they come from!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 16, 2009)

the ducks were attracted by the power of his raw emotion. had to do some recon. magnetic mang. mag. net. ick.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

I blame his mama...for telling this fool he has talent.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

The SS stuff is online now...I swear the Cupcake model looks like they toned her makeup down


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was just noticing that her lips didn't look as chalky as the pic on Specktra.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The SS stuff is online now...I swear the Cupcake model looks like they toned her makeup down_

 

I thought the same thing.


----------



## Lapis (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The SS stuff is online now...I swear the Cupcake model looks like they toned her makeup down_

 
I think after all the "OMG what a crappy pic" emails they changed it.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

lmao they did something to the model..because I thought the same as well. 


as far as for that video...wondering was that for their video production class?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad she upgraded to a jacket look and not the PJ look !!! and she don't look so bent out of shape now!!


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^It looks like it's the same pic.  The first one that we saw was probably a copy of the promo pic.  Still looks like a HAM to me


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

This one looks so much better IMO...color wise and the lips do not look as pasty...it looks obvioulsy retouched for the better....This one looks pretty nice to me actually....


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

look at it now lol:





i like it <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^ even prettier !! Nothing was as bad as the 1st copy to me


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^soooo true!! she's fierce!


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_This one looks so much better IMO...color wise and the lips do not look as pasty...it looks *obvioulsy retouched* for the better....This one looks pretty nice to me actually...._

 
It is the same pic..but retouched..or may be the first promo pic is a very bad darker copy so as to show the cupcakes on the background... she is wearing the same jacket in the first pic,but the background cupcakes produced false imprints on the jacket giving a false impression of a PJ..lol..they lightened up the pic the second time around, so the cup cakes disappeared,and the skintone got lighter and st.germain looks good on her!If they really had to change the pic,they shld have changed that hideous grandma wig for somethin that suits the model.......end of story


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah they should of given her a two-tone piece lmao


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_yeah they should of given her a two-tone piece lmao



_

 

LOL!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










..SO much better!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_yeah they should of given her a two-tone piece lmao



_

 
Can we see dark hair...you are really good at this!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 16, 2009)

awww!! don't judge me for these. I can be better ..just quick and random lol crappy job but here you go:


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

with the peep thru green highlights !!!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 16, 2009)

Told y'all it was hotttt.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

^^^ You were right...it just needed a little retouching......


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 16, 2009)

LMAO @ those pics


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_2:36-2:50 and youll die laughing i swear_

 
 THAT is my shit. We even have an inside joke about that, LMAO


----------



## aziajs (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_look at it now lol:





i like it <3_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_If they really had to change the pic,they shld have changed that hideous grandma wig for somethin that suits the model.......end of story_

 
LOL....I actually am feeling the hair now.


----------



## allegro (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree that the promo pic is dreadful. Why would they make the girl look like that, I mean really! I'll reserve judgement till I see the collection in 2 short days...


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_THAT is my shit. We even have an inside joke about that, LMAO_

 

I can't stop laughing at the video!!! The ducks at the end did it for me!


----------



## crystrill (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_so far i just want the msf's. i don't own any shadesticks so i am on the fence about them.

i would also like to add that after reading this thread all i could think about was "I beee cupcaaakin'".

Madames et monsieurs, Damas y Hombres, I inflict this upon you so it's out of my head. 

send hate mail....and please believe that I am going to have a dramatic recreation the next time I am near any body of water/bridge in the wind complete with costume changes. bet. that. shawty.

YouTube - J. Nash and J-Stalin -- Cupcakin'_

 
Worse thing about this video.... when it starts and it lists his labels... ATLANTIC is one of them. WTF?


----------



## d n d (Mar 17, 2009)

Aside from the green hair, I actually think the online picture is a huge improvement from the initial picture.  It looks so springy!  It does make you want to go throw on some colors and just get fierce on em!

When I saw the original pic I was like "I'll pass" but the upgraded pic demands attention in a good way instead of the attention it received before.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 17, 2009)

That video was funnay!!!!  And that promo pic is 200 times better.  When I saw it online I was like "Oh...it's not that bad!"  She actually looks....pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Okay, so what are yall getting?  Are you guys getting anything at all?

I decided to get only Dear Cupcake and Aquavert e/s.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 17, 2009)

I think I'm gonna get Cupcake e/s but that's it. The tri-color lipglosses do look pretty cool. 

LMAO at the video!!! Made my day.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_That video was funnay!!!! And that promo pic is 200 times better. When I saw it online I was like "Oh...it's not that bad!" She actually looks....pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Okay, so what are yall getting? Are you guys getting anything at all?

I decided to get only Dear Cupcake and Aquavert e/s._

 
Nada unless I see a swatch of Perfect Topping on a deep skintone that is noticeable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Dear Cupcake.  It's a beautiful color, but I know I'd never wear it if I bought it.  It would be chillin' in my case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I can't stop laughing at the video!!! The ducks at the end did it for me!_

 
Those ducks were cupcakin'...that's how those baby ducks got here...


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Those ducks were cupcakin'...that's how those baby ducks got here..._

 



Never in a grillion years did I think the craziness of Cupcakin' would make it's way to Specktra... but I love it



Oh yeah, I decided not to get anything at all...I *might* do Aquavert but I'm not pressed. Imma chill til the Shaka Zulu  collection.  Ali-Li- Li- Li, Ayi-ayi-ayi! LOL


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 17, 2009)

You know, for some *strange* reason, whenever my budget gets that much tighter, that extra MSF is nothing in comparison to the beautiful ones I already have.  Then once I have a little extra to spend, I whine and complain that I didn't get the extra MSF before it had sold out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah I settled for 1 MSF this go around.....couldn't squeeze in two...But after trying on Refined there was no reason for me to get that at all..it was more of the same tan/light bronze/gold MSf's


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2009)

I really wish I could see a swatch of St Germain on someone around my skintone (apparently now I'm an NW25). ppl tell me it will probably work but I really wanna finalize my list before I go to the store.

I'm also still debating if I need Aquavert coz I have Warm Chill and Lusterleaf. I'm definitely getting dear cupcake though.

This collection is gonna end up being a relatively inexpensive one for me, yay!


----------



## NaturalT (Mar 18, 2009)

I will get the Lollipop Loving since I still have Sock hop from Heatherette collection and I would love them together with a pretty lipliner! Thats it. Im trying to save lol. (YEAH, I did splurge at lorac though lol)


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 18, 2009)

Heya,
If you all watch What Style is to Nickel, he has swatches of lollipop lovin, st. germain, and a host of others.  It's on fair skin, but you can get an idea from it in comparison to many others he swatches on his hand.  I now want Violetta cos of him and Tish, thought of you bang on when I saw it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*shockazoloo*


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 18, 2009)

_Pssst._






_Come here._






_Yeah...*you*. Come here._























The Team Shaka Zulu smiley should be available by the end of this week.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalT* 

 
_I will get the Lollipop Loving since I still have Sock hop from Heatherette collection and I would love them together with a pretty lipliner! Thats it. Im trying to save lol. (YEAH, I did splurge at lorac though lol)_

 
I love it as a combo! Such a pretty pinky-coral color. I've been wearing it every other day for about 2 weeks now (something I rarely do as I like to switch my lips up).


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm also still debating if I need Aquavert coz I have Warm Chill and Lusterleaf. I'm definitely getting dear cupcake though._

 
IMO, Aquavert and Warm Chill are different.  Warm Chill has more of a gold finish to it.  Aquavert is straight mint pastel green...on me that is.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_IMO, Aquavert and Warm Chill are different.  Warm Chill has more of a gold finish to it.  Aquavert is straight mint pastel green...on me that is._

 
Yeah but I also Lusterleaf too though and that one is a minty green and even though it's a luster, it's colour payoff is very good. I'm so torn....aaaaa. I def don't like Warm Chill, it has horrid colour payoff. It's one of teh few purchases I regret
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably have to swatch them side by side at the store. Which means I have to take Lusterleaf with me as that one was LE a million years ago


----------



## MAHALO (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I settled for 1 MSF this go around.....couldn't squeeze in two...But after trying on Refined there was no reason for me to get that at all..it was more of the same tan/light bronze/gold MSf's_

 
Which MSF is Refined most like? I think that you have saved me a trip to swatch it. THX


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think I'm getting any of the shadesticks.  I do want to get Lollipop Lovin, Aquavert, and if it looks good Perfect Topping.  That's about it...hopefully lol!

I agree about Warm Chill....one of the worst purchases yet.  I'm still going to try and make it work though.

Does anyone know what Lollipop Lovin looks like on a NW45+ ?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 18, 2009)

The picture is MUCH better...I think the only thing I can't stand now is that jacket/shirt thing. I think she would have looked so much cuter with a party/cupcake dress or just...something less...homey.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Yeah but I also Lusterleaf too though and that one is a minty green and even though it's a luster, it's colour payoff is very good. I'm so torn....aaaaa. I def don't like Warm Chill, it has horrid colour payoff. It's one of teh few purchases I regret
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will probably have to swatch them side by side at the store. Which means I have to take Lusterleaf with me as that one was LE a million years ago_

 

Oh, I don't know what Lusterleaf looks like, so I can't have an opinion on that one.  And I do agree about Warm Chill.  I'm actually upset about that because Warm Chill is one of the prettiest greens I've ever seen...but the color payoff is a hot mess.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_Which MSF is Refined most like? I think that you have saved me a trip to swatch it. THX_

 
 It was more like Soft & gentle with more gold than silver on me


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_It was more like Soft & gentle with more gold than silver on me_

 

glad I didn't get soft and gentle..because I got refined..and I love it!! <33


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ I just left the mall today picking up the rest of my things that are not arriving by mail and I still did not see exactly what refined does on WOC (my color or darker, I should say)...I had it in my hand and even my MA said...Why are you getting this....lol...so back it went...

You have to show us a pic with it on so we can perhaps see differently


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah it looks very gold on you...no silver like most...However I think the darker the skintone...the more it just simply disappears on the skin....I was not able to wear it solo is the reason I passed on it...But it is a pretty gold on your tone...But I have so many gold toned MSF's can't justify it....


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)

good info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Tish! ..so I wont be able to rock this in a few months!! lol ..oh well.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah but you will in all Spring, Fall and winter!!! so it's worth it...Lord knows I have seasonal makeup....


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

I triee refined and you could barely see it on me. I'm Nc40-42 so I passed, maybe I'll pick up another blush or soft and gentle.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^ Soft and Gentle is one of my favs!!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_



_

 
"Refined" looks like an MSF Natural on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perfect Topping doesn't look how I expected it to.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tish your no help. j/k. LOL I have to get it then. I have so Ceylon (LOVE), petticoat, burnette, which others should I get?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

^^ Sorry...But know it does not offer a lot of color either ...I will swatch it in a few minutes


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

NC45........Stereo Rose, Global Glow, Gold Depost and Soft & Gentle 






Quickly done...nothing fancy (sorry)

Indoor setting


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hmm maybe I should go back to nordies and get the MSF, but that price keeps me so far away. But I was able to get Sweet Thing and Aquavert. I did get cakeshop shadestick but its a horrible mess on the eyes. Its really glittery and i dunnno about anyone else but it clumped all over my eye. Aquavert looks amazing with club eyeshadow. And I paired sweet thing with sweet strawberry lipgloss..beautiful.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry the "refined" is not showing up well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it shows up on me...

[email protected]

it gives me a glow..I tried on my cheeks ..I love it...hope to rock it during the summer time


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 18, 2009)

Girl stop before I buy it knowing it's not needed!!!! STOOOPPPP ITTT!! you know I'm weak!!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 18, 2009)

ooh you know I'm using it with my #189 ..you think thats why??? try w/ that brush


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

I love my 189 ...so much I have 2...I only tried it in the store did not use that brush though....


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Posted in the reg SS thread....sorry forgot the posters name...but the MSF's

edit: posted by starberry28 (NC15/NC20)


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like Refined is going onto my "do not buy" list.  That's so sad because I thought that at least the coral would draw me in.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ really pretty

fyi: it does look like a nmsf lol


----------



## yay1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone have pics with the lipsticks on?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_^^ really pretty

fyi: it does look like a nmsf lol




_

 
This pic is how it looked on me...Not enough pay-off for my complexion...I can get this from Spaced Out Blush


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_NC45........Stereo Rose, Global Glow, Gold Depost and Soft & Gentle 






Quickly done...nothing fancy (sorry)

Indoor setting




_

 





is refined similar to any of the msf you have swatched in your picture? gold desposit??


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

it's close to the third one Gold Deposit with less bronze and more gold if that makes sense


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_it's close to the third one Gold Deposit with less bronze and more gold if that makes sense_

 
is stereo rose close to blonde??


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

No Stereo Rose is not pink at all ....it is a Deep Rose Coral color


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

I picked up bubbles l/s for highlighting the lips and seasonal peach nail lacquer


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

doggone enablers!!! *shakes fist*

so now i gotta get the 189 brush too?? wtf


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 19, 2009)

The new promo pic looks so much better.

What do you all think about Lemon Chiffon and Red Velvet shadesticks?  Do y'all wear red?  Is the lemon chiffon too light and frosty?  What do you guys think?


----------



## zerin (Mar 19, 2009)

I know you guys had a major discussion on this lipstick already lol...but Saint Germain lipstick can be worn by us Women of colour. 

Yesterday, I saw an African American MA @Mac wearing Saint Germain lipstick. She looked quite pretty. She had applied a lipliner close to her natural lip colour and then very lightly applied saint germain lipstick on top, then blended it with a lip brush (you may intensify it at this time) and topped it with a sheer lipgloss ( I think it was Tasty or Triple Yum Gloss).

I wasn't sure if I'd get it but the MA applied it on me in the same kind of method and it looked good and I'm into bold lippies as well...lol so I had to get it.

Honestly to me, I think it really depends if you're into these kinds of colours to actually pull it off. 

The MA tried Lollipop Lovin on me with a bronzey orangey colour lipliner and a rosy plushglass on top. It was just too sheer on me and I didn't like the green in it either. This is for those who really like super neutral lippies. So I never got it, I just liked looking at it...lol...it's so pretty!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok here is my package....... My sis/friend was so gooood to me

Lollipop Lovin l/s
St Germain l/s
Bubbles l/s
Perfect Topping MSF
Aquavert e/s
Sugarshot e/s
Cakeshop s/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
VGVI SE l/s
VGVI SE l/g (2)

Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad from her CCO
Grand Duos: Love Rock, Grand Duo and Moon River!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also my MA put St Germain on a Asian lady and put the VGVI SE l/g on top and it was HEAVENNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Tish and Zerin, if you girls can pull off Saint Germain I'm sure I should be able to as well. I really like pink lips and I don't really have any bright barbie shade pink lipsticks. I have Chatterbox but it's a little too warm-toned for me


----------



## elongreach (Mar 19, 2009)

I got exactly what I said I'd get.  Sugarshot and Aquavert e/s and Simply Delicious l/g.  I'm not really a Shadestick fan so I knew those were automatically out and I feel like I'm swimming MSFs right now and I couldn't justify another one.  Plus, I think I said this last time I was in this thread: how many pinks can MAC promote every year?  I'm pinked out for a while.  And the rest of the shades were permanent so maybe I'll treat myself to them a little later in the year.  We are in a recession, ya know?


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok here is my package....... My sis/friend was so gooood to me

Lollipop Lovin l/s
St Germain l/s
Bubbles l/s
Perfect Topping MSF
Aquavert e/s
Sugarshot e/s
Cakeshop s/s
Lemon Chiffon s/s
VGVI SE l/s
VGVI SE l/g (2)

Smoke Signals Smoking Eyes Quad from her CCO
Grand Duos: Love Rock, Grand Duo and Moon River!!!_

 

Wow, your sis was so good to you.  How do you like Lemon chiffon s/s?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake123* 

 
_Wow, your sis was so good to you. How do you like Lemon chiffon s/s?_

 
I love shadesticks...and this one has a more pale true yellow tone than Beige-Ing very neutral and pretty


----------



## cupcake123 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hehe, sold! I'm going to get it because of you. Notice it didn't take me much nudging to get it.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

ohhhh tish....whyyyyyyyyyyy do you do this to me (and apparently everyone else) LMAO!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite of all items was the Viva Glam VI SE lipgloss...get it everyone..it is sold out on the website...It is gorg!!!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 19, 2009)

Dang it!!! I'd been doing kinda good with my Mac allowance, but I have to check this one out. I'll be at the counter later tonight!!! LOL!!!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I know you guys had a major discussion on this lipstick already lol...but Saint Germain lipstick can be worn by us Women of colour. 

Yesterday, I saw an African American MA @Mac wearing Saint Germain lipstick. She looked quite pretty. She had applied a lipliner close to her natural lip colour and then very lightly applied saint germain lipstick on top, then blended it with a lip brush (you may intensify it at this time) and topped it with a sheer lipgloss ( I think it was Tasty or Triple Yum Gloss).

I wasn't sure if I'd get it but the MA applied it on me in the same kind of method and it looked good and I'm into bold lippies as well...lol so I had to get it.

Honestly to me, I think it really depends if you're into these kinds of colours to actually pull it off. 

The MA tried Lollipop Lovin on me with a bronzey orangey colour lipliner and a rosy plushglass on top. It was just too sheer on me and I didn't like the green in it either. This is for those who really like super neutral lippies. So I never got it, I just liked looking at it...lol...it's so pretty!_

 
zerin you can pull of any lipsticks, anyways i was thinking about it and then some of you ladies saide WOC + saint germain = one hot nasty peptobismol mess but now i think i might get it!


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just came back from MAC w/ Red Velvet s/s, Refined MSF, and Sweet Thing l/s....the only thing i'm not regretting is the lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Refined does give a glow....but ehh, on me it looks like a lighter Redhead.  I wanted Perfect Topping, but both MA's were against it.

ETA:  Lollipop Loving l/s was not too on me cute at all and I wanted it SOOOO bad!  Just a green shimmer....


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 19, 2009)

I was a good girl and got exactly what I said.  The UPS guy just handed me both of the MSF.  I like both of them.  They give me a nice healthy glow without all that glittery mess.


----------



## zerin (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Thanks Tish and Zerin, if you girls can pull off Saint Germain I'm sure I should be able to as well. I really like pink lips and I don't really have any bright barbie shade pink lipsticks. I have Chatterbox but it's a little too warm-toned for me_

 
Saint Germain isn't really a barbie pink lipstick...it's more of a pale pink. I would suggest trying Mac's Pink Nouveau lipstick with a magenta lipliner.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_



_

 

Perfect!! My MA said if I had Warmed I did not need Refined...I now see why....Great Great swatches!! Thank you!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 19, 2009)

yay!! I have Viva Glam VI SE lipgloss I love it <3

refined is more peacher..the photo does it no justice lmao serious <33


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 19, 2009)

Well i did my hauling for sugarsweet.  I got:

aquavert e/s
sugarshot e/s
dear cupcake e/s
peppermint patti n/l

I liked those 3 eyeshadows and i kept going back and forth on if i should get them.  I figure it wouldnt hurt anything to just get them anyway.  I am just starting my mac eyeshadow collection so i dont have any dupes.  I skipped on the MSFs but that was hard.  I thought they were pretty but i just felt like i wouldnt reach for them.  I barely use the ones i have except for my msfn.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 19, 2009)

this really sucks
I am on a no buy right now and I walked by MAC path today and saw the collection.  
I pressed my face up against the glass as a small tear rolled down my face.

I really want peppermint patti nail lacquer
Aquavert shadow - OMG this colour is soooo amazing! I don't have any shadow like this!
and Cakeshop shadestick
annnnd if I were rich throw in penny shadestick too.

But I am going to stick to the no buy.. I hope some of this stuff isn't going to be sold out.  Though my mind is trying to convince me I can at least get that nail laquer.. buttt.. i won't darn it. 

Guys don't buy it all save some for me!!


----------



## berryjuicy (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_this really sucks
*I am on a no buy right now and I walked by MAC path today and saw the collection.  *

I really want peppermint patti nail lacquer
Aquavert shadow - OMG this colour is soooo amazing! I don't have any shadow like this!
and Cakeshop shadestick
annnnd if I were rich throw in penny shadestick too.

But I am going to stick to the no buy.. I hope some of this stuff isn't going to be sold out.  Though my mind is trying to convince me I can at least get that nail laquer.. buttt.. i won't darn it. 

Guys don't buy it all save some for me!!_

 
I'm so sorry!  I feel your pain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I put myself on no buy last month and it was really hard at first, but I must say a lot of my impulse buying has died down and I'm able to let my emotions balance out now before buying stuff, so it was a good thing!  Hang in there.

I saw this collection in person today and I have to say I wasn't really tempted.  I would probably purchase the lemon chiffon shadestick sometime.  I love shadesticks.  It was really creamy and verrry pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did my very first B2M and got Girl About Town and Fast Play.  My first MAC lipsticks!  Off topic I know, but I was so excited


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_this really sucks
I am on a no buy right now and I walked by MAC path today and saw the collection. 
I pressed my face up against the glass as a small tear rolled down my face.

I really want peppermint patti nail lacquer
Aquavert shadow - OMG this colour is soooo amazing! I don't have any shadow like this!
and Cakeshop shadestick
annnnd if I were rich throw in penny shadestick too.

But I am going to stick to the no buy.. I hope some of this stuff isn't going to be sold out. Though my mind is trying to convince me I can at least get that nail laquer.. buttt.. i won't darn it. 

Guys don't buy it all save some for me!!_

 
My girlfriend called me in a panic about that darn PP Nail laquer ...it was sold out at her store and on the website...so I ran to the Pro to get it for her and they had 3 left...I guess I am not a nail polish chick... it was like..I ran all the way over here for this....


----------



## sherox (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_ But I am going to stick to the no buy.. I hope some of this stuff isn't going to be sold out.  Though my mind is trying to convince me I can at least get that nail laquer.. buttt.. i won't darn it. 

Guys don't buy it all save some for me!!_

 
I can't go on a no buy to save my life! I'm so easily tempted! Honestly I'm kind of disappointed with this collection I thought I would've wanted everything but IMO, this collection isn't geared to WOC AT ALL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MSFs were soo light on me and St Germaine - even though it's SO pretty! - really did look like a pepto-bismol mess on me! =[ I really wanted Peppermint Patti too but I swatched it & didn't think it looked to good on my skin. Totally getting Aquavert & Dear Cupcake though! Passing on the L/G def! Those things will look like a glob of mess in the tube after 2 uses! Oh well at least my wallet will be happy esp after HK!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My girlfriend called me in a panic about that darn PP Nail laquer ...it was sold out at her store and on the website...so I ran to the Pro to get it for her and they had 3 left...I guess I am not a nail polish chick... it was like..I ran all the way over here for this...._

 
OMG OMG OMG
.. its going to sell out here too isn't it.  Now I'm in a wild panic.
The only alternative I was thinking of is OPI has a colour that resembles that gorgeous laquer its called gargantuan green grape.  I haven't seen it in person but on the site it resembles PP.  If PP sells out I can settle for that.
*tears*


----------



## Face2Mac (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_this really sucks
I am on a no buy right now and I walked by MAC path today and saw the collection. 
I pressed my face up against the glass as a small tear rolled down my face.


But I am going to stick to the no buy.. I hope some of this stuff isn't going to be sold out. Though my mind is trying to convince me I can at least get that nail laquer.. buttt.. i won't darn it. 

Guys don't buy it all save some for me!!_

 
I am sorry (unless you are really strapped for cash) for this I think you need to spend $30 and get Aquavert and Cakeshop. Aquavert came out like 2-3 years ago and I doubt it will come for a long time and this time they made a shadestick to go with it. Aquavert is the prettiest soft green, it doesn't work on me without me turning it blue/teal but with the shadestick, I am thinking it will my color. Sorry for the enabling.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 20, 2009)

I still think I'm going to pass on the St. Germain...Melrose Mood is the only bright pale-ish pink I have and I _barely_ wear that...so it would be pointless to get St. Germain l/s.

But I do want that green nail polish.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 20, 2009)

I bought st germain too but i might return it. I don't know if Im feeling it. I was in the store but maybe I'll get angel.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I got to see the rest of the collection today and came back with:

- *Refined MSF*:  I got one with lots and lots of peach veins!  I really like this one alot and last week when I tried it on, you couldn't see much color on me but with the lots of peach vein one, it does show up.  It's peachy and subtle, I like it alot.  I can actually use this as a light blush and highlighter.

- *Perfect Topping MSF*:  I got one with lots of purple veining.  The color still doesn't really show up on me, but I'll be using this as a highlighter only probably.

I would have gotten Aquavert too, but I might work out a swap for that one or else B2M for it.  

As for the other stuff I wanted to get but didn't:

- *Sugarshot*:  I wanted to love this...I wanted to be on TEAM SUGARSHOT but the texture really still turned me off.  I ended up passing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is so chunky and clumpy!  I might try swapping for this later on when people start posting Sugarsweet stuff up for swap.

- *Lollipop Lovin'*:  I didn't get to try this on last week.  I tried it on my hand it it shows up really nicely, but when I tried it on my lips, I saw nothing...except it looked like I put some slightly slightly sparkly chapstick on.  My lips are quite pigmented though.  I was pretty disappointment.  The SA tried to tell me it looked great on me and that she liked it but I didn't even SEE it on me!  

- *Cakeshop*:  I really liked this one, it looked more silver than greenish tinged to me though.  I just passed because I didn't really think it was worth the money for it since I have lots of other silver eye products.

- *Peppermint Patty*:  I just had to check this out because of it selling out everywhere..I think this color is so gross!!  No offense to those that want it, but it just seems so streaky and cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really love the textures of the MSFs though.  I don't know why, but I just don't see how people think the textures of the Grand Duos are like these finer milled MSFs.  I feel like the Grand Duo ones are grittier...maybe my Moon River is just a gritty one?  

I did try swatching all the Grand Duos again while I was there and passed on the rest of them again.  The only one they didn't have anymore was Light Over Dark, which I might have considered.

I'm NC40!

Hope that helps.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2009)

in the Nordie's Mag they changed the Sugar Sweet Model lol


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 20, 2009)

^ gee... I wonder why?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 20, 2009)

Does anyone have reports on MSF-blush combos that look nice using the MSFs from this collection?


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 20, 2009)

I wanted to love refined so bad.... but it looked white and ashy like on my skin, boy was i mad. I agree the textures of these msf's are nice and smooth but i don't see how these are dark skin woc friendly, oh well. Aquavert also looks a bit too pastel but it can definetly work when paired with the right colors on darkskin.


----------



## MrsGooch (Mar 20, 2009)

Sooo, I ordered:

Lollipop Loving l/s (swatched on my hand in the store and it was so pretty; hopefully it will be on my lips)

St. Germain l/s (I will more than likely never wear it myself, but I had to have it. And, I'm sure I can make it work on a client)

Aquavert e/s (I don't have anything like it)

Peppermint Patti n/l (Can't WAIT to put this on the toesies!)

I had to be semi-good. I'll be in Vegas next week and I'm sure I'll hit the pro store up, PLUS the Makeup Show is in a couple of months and that will be a HAUL OF A LIFETIME! LOL


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2009)

I wore my Refined MSF over Lover over dark blush duo = yum!

Tiffany mention how Love over dark looks like so ceylon..swatched on my hand ..love over dark ..has a hint of carmel to it..I need to see how it is on my cheeks


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I am sorry (unless you are really strapped for cash) for this I think you need to spend $30 and get Aquavert and Cakeshop. Aquavert came out like 2-3 years ago and I doubt it will come for a long time and this time they made a shadestick to go with it. Aquavert is the prettiest soft green, it doesn't work on me without me turning it blue/teal but with the shadestick, I am thinking it will my color. Sorry for the enabling._

 
Its not about the cash.. its just about making this decision not to buy and sticking to it.  I would be extremely disappointed in myself if I just gave in and forfeited the promise when I only have a couple weeks left.
I'm sure the goodies i want will be available then.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Its not about the cash.. its just about making this decision not to buy and sticking to it. I would be extremely disappointed in myself if I just gave in and forfeited the promise when I only have a couple weeks left.
I'm sure the goodies i want will be available then._

 
I think you should stick with your "no buy". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The items will still be available then as you said, and if not -- life will still go on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a million and one soft greens eyeshadows and nail lacquers.  None of these colors in this collection are THAT unique as well as FLATTERING to warrant panic.  If Aquavert came out 2 years ago, guess what?  It'll be back in two years too.

Stick with your promise to yourself, boo boo.  I support ya!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_OMG OMG OMG
.. its going to sell out here too isn't it. Now I'm in a wild panic.
The only alternative I was thinking of is OPI has a colour that resembles that gorgeous laquer its called gargantuan green grape. I haven't seen it in person but on the site it resembles PP. If PP sells out I can settle for that.
*tears*_

 
I looked at so many colors trying to find a close close match ...then my car just drove me to MAC and the MA had it on her toes with white tips...and well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I still think I'm going to pass on the St. Germain...Melrose Mood is the only bright pale-ish pink I have and I barely wear that...so it would be pointless to get St. Germain l/s.

But I do want that green nail polish._

 
I got the peppermint Patti green polish !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so cute with the white tips!!! My 1st time ever paying $11 for a polish!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_in the Nordie's Mag they changed the Sugar Sweet Model lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woooooowww.  That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_I wanted to love refined so bad.... but it looked white and ashy like on my skin, boy was i mad. I agree the textures of these msf's are nice and smooth *but i don't see how these are dark skin woc friendly*, oh well. Aquavert also looks a bit too pastel but it can definetly work when paired with the right colors on darkskin._

 
It's because they aren't.  I haven't seen them in person yet, but Ikeep looking in the swatch thread and I just don't see how I am going to make them work for me.  At this point it looks like I might get Butternutty & Cakeshop and call it a day. 

ETA: And it is weird that MAC would choose such a cocoa complected model for this collection when it features such light MSF's.  I bet that model isn't/can't wear Perfect Topping or Refined.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

My MA was wearing Refined today on top of Sunbasque...She is NW47 and it looked wonderful.....It gave her a very natural gold peach glow......which looked so pretty! She also had it lightly brushed on her shoulders and chest and it was amazing!! I did not think it would work...I have gone back and forth with it trying to say it was not for WOC ...But in fact it does work and it doesn't look ashy or chalky at all IMO....

As far as perfect Topping...I wore it today on top of DollyMix and it gave a very wonder pink/lavender tint to my skin....

So IMO the MSF's work for all skin tones.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 21, 2009)

After reading the reviews...I think i'm skipping everything. LOL. I only had a couple of things on my list and now I don't think I even want those. This will be a pass for me. Saves me money!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My MA was wearing Refined today on top of Sunbasque...She is NW47 and it looked wonderful.....It gave her a very natural gold peach glow......which looked so pretty! She also had it lightly brushed on her shoulders and chest and it was amazing!! I did not think it would work...I have gone back and forth with it trying to say it was not for WOC ...But in fact it does work and it doesn't look ashy or chalky at all IMO....

As far as perfect Topping...I wore it today on top of DollyMix and it gave a very wonder pink/lavender tint to my skin....

So IMO the MSF's work for all skin tones._

 
Well you have given me some hope Tish.  I guess we'll see whenever I make it out to the mall.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^ Girl ..I know how you examine things...I am sure you may see things differently after you try it on .....I did and dominichulinda (sp) told me...But I wouldn't listen...They are really pretty especially Refined....

Let us know what you think...I'm curious....


----------



## sweetie (Mar 21, 2009)

^^  nc45 and i like perfect topping and love refined.  It's just like you said a wonderful peachy glow.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_in the Nordie's Mag they changed the Sugar Sweet Model lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That pic is SOOOO much prettier. I love it!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 21, 2009)

i resisted the PP polish, I think I am going to try the zoya polish exchange (ZOYA: Nail Polish & Healthy Nail Care) and see what I can find similar. I did get the MSFs last night, but so far haven't got past the petting stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(edit: nothing similar to PP.)


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_My MA was wearing Refined today on top of Sunbasque...She is NW47 and it looked wonderful.....It gave her a very natural gold peach glow......which looked so pretty! She also had it lightly brushed on her shoulders and chest and it was amazing!! I did not think it would work...I have gone back and forth with it trying to say it was not for WOC ...But in fact it does work and it doesn't look ashy or chalky at all IMO....

As far as perfect Topping...I wore it today on top of DollyMix and it gave a very wonder pink/lavender tint to my skin....

So IMO the MSF's work for all skin tones._

 
For my skin tone and skin type it turned chalky, not peachy or light light gold just ashy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lol. I'm nw45 (most of the year), maybe when i see some of the darker woc rocking it on here I'll see how it can work. I can't imagine putting it over any blush, thats how bad it was on me. I didn't se no sheen or shimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The MA shook his head and wiped it off asap, lol. I expected refined to be similiar to warmed but on me it failed. But will try it will my usual MA and see what he thinks of it. Lucky are all you ladies loving refined cuz i'm not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm really curious about Bubbles lipstick. Have any of you seen anyone wearing it or have a good use for it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_I'm really curious about Bubbles lipstick. Have any of you seen anyone wearing it or have a good use for it?_

 
Ok yes I have TWO.....It is perfect on top of lip stains and lip pencils....The MA shaded my lips with Chestnut...yes Chestnut...and then lightly colored them in and applied Bubbles on top and it was so pretty!!! He also did the same with Magenta lip pencil and it was gorgeous...It is a nice goldish white shimmer......It also is good for toning down dark lipsticks are way too bold lip sticks....tt adds a pearlescent shimmer glaze on top.

Anything that helps me use Chestnut is a Plus!


----------



## sherox (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_- *Refined MSF*:  I got one with lots and lots of peach veins!  I really like this one alot and last week when I tried it on, you couldn't see much color on me but with the lots of peach vein one, it does show up.  It's peachy and subtle, I like it alot.  I can actually use this as a light blush and highlighter.

- *Sugarshot*:  I wanted to love this...I wanted to be on TEAM SUGARSHOT but the texture really still turned me off.  I ended up passing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It is so chunky and clumpy!  I might try swapping for this later on when people start posting Sugarsweet stuff up for swap.

- *Peppermint Patty*:  I just had to check this out because of it selling out everywhere..I think this color is so gross!!  No offense to those that want it, but it just seems so streaky and cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was totally against the MSFs from this collection because they were SO light! I went to my freestanding store yesterday & when I told him that, he told me Refined was perfect for me. I had my doubts so he tried it on me over my blush and OMG its AMAZING!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it! It's such the perfect glow! He didn't even put a lot just a swirl with the 187 to top it off! And these new MSFs are soo creamy! 

I really wanted to like Sugarshot too, but the Lustre is just too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I checked it out there were little bits all over the pot it was kind of gross. I can see there being a ton of fall out from it. 

I was going to pass on PP for the same reasons too but when I swatched it again, I really liked it. Maybe if I end up not liking it I'll just swap or sell it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Does anyone have reports on MSF-blush combos that look nice using the MSFs from this collection?_

 
I haven't used it very much yet but when the MUA put it on me, I was wearing Sweetness blush and it looked soo pretty!


----------



## sherox (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh PS I'm NC45 for reference!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_That pic is SOOOO much prettier. I love it!_

 
Interesting...

I think the MAC store promo looks MUCH better than the Nordie's promo.  Then again, I'm partial to the original model's chocolate skin, but apparently I'm not a part of the demographic that Nordie's is trying to attract.


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 21, 2009)

Taking back what I said about the Refined MSF.  It's so pretty and natural, absolutely no glitter chunks at all!  I prefer it over Redhead b/c of the texture.  I'm using it over Salsarose blush today and it's gorgeous!  I will probably get a backup...

Also Red Velvet s/s is a gorgeous base for pinks!

Didn't get Aquavert and probably won't.  I know it's not exactly the same as Warm Chill...but I barely wear that color as it is.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Ok yes I have TWO.....It is perfect on top of lip stains and lip pencils....The MA shaded my lips with Chestnut...yes Chestnut...and then lightly colored them in and applied Bubbles on top and it was so pretty!!! He also did the same with Magenta lip pencil and it was gorgeous...It is a nice goldish white shimmer......It also is good for toning down dark lipsticks are way too bold lip sticks....tt adds a pearlescent shimmer glaze on top.

Anything that helps me use Chestnut is a Plus!_

 





 Thanks Tish!!! I'm gonna try it out today.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 21, 2009)

I am so happy that things are working out for everyone!  I knew this wouldn't disappoint.  I am very curious about the MSFs now.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 21, 2009)

YAY!! (does the happy dance) Tish is getting "Refined"!!! <333


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^^^ Gotzzz it!!!! Mine is soooo pretty !!! All peachy yumminess


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 21, 2009)

Tish, I'm glad you posted your Refined. I was curious to see what everyone else's MSF looked like. Here are mine.


Refined








Perfect Topping






Would anyone else like to share?


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pharmchick60* 

 
_Tish, I'm glad you posted your Refined. I was curious to see what everyone else's MSF looked like.


Would anyone else like to share?_

 
Yours are pretty!!! You picked good ones too!!
Here are both of mine


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 21, 2009)

^^Ooh!  Those are soo pretty!  I'll make sure my 2nd one has alot of the peach veining :0)


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Taking back what I said about the Refined MSF. It's so pretty and natural, absolutely no glitter chunks at all! I prefer it over Redhead b/c of the texture. I'm using it over Salsarose blush today and it's gorgeous! I will probably get a backup..._

 

I think we are very similiar in complexion, and I'm curious to know how you make refined work for you. What are using to apply it and how are you using it. PLZ help I want to love it tooo!


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_I think we are very similiar in complexion, and I'm curious to know how you make refined work for you. What are using to apply it and how are you using it. PLZ help I want to love it tooo!_

 
Hi!

At first I tried to apply it with a blush brush and it didn't look too great, I think it went on too heavily.  I used a 187 to apply Refined....I tap it lightly into the product and then lighty buff it in.  I like to start off light first and then apply more if needed.  I apply it mostly to my cheeks as well as with all of my MSFs.  I also apply it to the bridge of my nose, chin and my forehead sometimes.  HTH!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_Hi!

At first I tried to apply it with a blush brush and it didn't look too great, I think it went on too heavily. I used a 187 to apply Refined....I tap it lightly into the product and then lighty buff it in. I like to start off light first and then apply more if needed. I apply it mostly to my cheeks as well as with all of my MSFs. I also apply it to the bridge of my nose, chin and my forehead sometimes. HTH!_

 

Thx girlie! Maybe i'll just purchase it and play with it at home!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ Try to Get one with lots of color not a lot of beige-gold...it will look ashy


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_i resisted the PP polish, I think I am going to try the zoya polish exchange (ZOYA: Nail Polish & Healthy Nail Care) and see what I can find similar. I did get the MSFs last night, but so far haven't got past the petting stage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(edit: nothing similar to PP.)_

 

The polish was the only thing i got from this collection.. but I wish I had checked misschievous' blog before i did.. this is what she posted recently

MissChievous






 


 




Picture credit ​


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ I still like the PP better....


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah they're not exactly the same.. 

The prices are just better on those other brands 

Recession my ass, every time i go to my MAC counter shit is sold out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^^ I know thats right!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2009)

perfect topping:





refined:


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Try to Get one with lots of color not a lot of beige-gold...it will look ashy_

 
I was just so excited to get my stuff ..I forgot to ask :/


----------



## sherox (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Yeah they're not exactly the same.. 

The prices are just better on those other brands 

Recession my ass, every time i go to my MAC counter shit is sold out._

 
LOL! Seriously! Have you heard of the lipstick index though?! Every time the economy goes to shit, make up sales always go up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kind of funny don't you think?


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_*I was just so excited to get my stuff ..I forgot to ask :/*_

 
Me too!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_perfect topping:





refined: 








_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yours are pretty!!! You picked good ones too!!
Here are both of mine 








_

 
*drools*

can you believe i've never tried/purchased a msf? they look so beautiful!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_*drools*

can you believe i've never tried/purchased a msf? they look so beautiful!!!_

 

^^Wow really?? You should give them a go! Be careful though, once you are on board the MSF train there is no getting off.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 22, 2009)

I only grabbed Peppermint Patti. Everything else was meh to me...the msf's either came out ashy or invisible on me. I'm starting to think i'm just not a MSF fan like a lot of folks. LOL


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 22, 2009)

Man, this collection bites.  The only thing of interest I found was Aquavert.  If you have it, this combo is really hot:
Silvery shadestick (forgot the name)
Gesso
Aquavert
Steamy
Deep Blue Green

But I'm sure it will work just as nice with my Warm Chill.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

^^ Warm Chill is close...The texture of Aquavert is just so much better


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 23, 2009)

You guys are really making me want Perfect Topping and it didn't look that great on my skin!!  That's never really stopped me in the past so...we will see!!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Mar 23, 2009)

Seriously I need to stay off Specktra.. 

My list so far is Tasty and Simply Delicious L/G, Perfect Topping. I have spent ENTIRELY too much on MAC during a recession lmao.. on face paint as my fiancee calls it.. I think that's good so far.. I got all 3 MSFs from BBR and I already had a few so I'm sure that gold one "Refined" will look like something I already have.. at least that's what I'm telling myself..lol!

I got intenso last week and I think I'm ordering Grand Duo and the Viva Glam VI l/g. I'm trying to tell myself I don't need another Looks like Sin..  Do you see why I'm placing my order online? Entirely too impulsive. I don't trust myself at a counter any more. I know my limitations.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Man, this collection bites._

 
Oh my goodness...I so agree. This is the first collection that I actually brought like two items. I got Aquavert and Dear Cupcake (only because the texture is better than Sushi Flower.) I checked out the MSFs...and I was not impressed...at all.

So glad I'm saving for the Rose Romance and the Shaka Zulu Style Warriors collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 23, 2009)

I went to a MAC counter while I was out today and picked up a few things; Cakeshop SS, Penny SS and Perfect Topping MSF.  I was skeptical about them both, but honestly, Refined was nothing special for me, and PT left a light luminescent glow.  It was everything that I was hoping CARGO's Plant Love Baked Illuminator would be but wasn't.  I picked the darkest MSF with the most purple veining that I could find.  So you were right Tish.  :-D


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^Wow really?? You should give them a go! Be careful though, once you are on board the MSF train there is no getting off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ikr.

I've never owned a pigment either. 

Slap me, I'm crazy!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Warm Chill is close...The texture of Aquavert is just so much better_

 
Frost trumps VP any day in my book.  I also find that you get more color in Warm Chill.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 24, 2009)

^^ I'm glad you like them...I pretty much borderline Hate Frosts


----------



## crystrill (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I only grabbed Peppermint Patti. Everything else was meh to me...the msf's either came out ashy or invisible on me. I'm starting to think i'm just not a MSF fan like a lot of folks. LOL_

 
My exact thoughts. I went to MAC yesterday and only got Peppermint Pattie, Grand Duo blush, and the HK Dazzleglass.

The trio glasses are really sheer. When I asked the MA she told me, "I'm going to be honest with you, they're really sheer. I'd try the Cremesheens instead."

I went in there wanting to love Dear Cupcake. It was just 'blah'. And I'm obsessed with anything cupcakes and wanted it based off of the name. Even the name couldn't bring me to buy it LOL! It goes really well with Aquavert though.

The skinfinishes, I swatched on the back of my hand. They looked just about the same color on me. Then I rubbed them together. Maybe they would have shown up different colors on my face but I didn't care to find out.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 24, 2009)

This collection did not really impress me in person. It might have to do that I'm so stressed out with family stuff these days that nothing "materialistic" is making me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only got St Germain lipstick from this collection. I don't have any barbie pink lipstick and this one fits the bill...


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 26, 2009)

someone tell me when the website is sold out of PP laquer!.. Shug thanks for those polish dupes.. looks like I'll be trying to find that OPI one.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^ The month is almost over...they are holding one just for you


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 26, 2009)

ohh.. i do hope so.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_ohh.. i do hope so._

 
If not I got you


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 26, 2009)

I checked this out tonight, and was able to pass without feeling like I missed out on anything. I only picked up light over dark blush duo. I am proud of myself, this is the first time in a long time that I've skipped a collection.


----------



## marielle78 (Mar 26, 2009)

I got red velvet shade stick. That is all.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If not I got you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww.. sweetness! thank u


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, thanks ladies for helping me pass on this collection, why wallet thanks you, LOL!


----------



## michelle79 (Mar 27, 2009)

This collection was okay. I do like PT MSF as Refined did nothing for me. I also found out Dear Cupcake works better as a blush than an eye shadow. The last thing I want is the two polishes then I'm done.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Well, thanks ladies for helping me pass on this collection, why wallet thanks you, LOL!_

 
Hey Sweet pea...I guess you not talking about me!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 28, 2009)

okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

After trying to resist. I broke down and got a few items from this collection.

I got the Pepperment whatever n/p


red velvet shadestick 
dear cupcake (to go over red velvet) 
aquavert 
my god... lord help me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




somebody smack me


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 28, 2009)

^^ I can't smack you since my list was far longer


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I can't smack you since my list was far longer_

 

Heyyyy tish...

yeah I think I'm gonna have to go back and get club to wear with aquavert. I really don't have anything else to wear with it.. and dear cupcake is sorta similar to sushi flower .. just less shimmer wheeww i just hope i can bang out some realy cute looks


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love love CLUB...I had it before this collection and I think it is a must..get a pro pan it's cheaper


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 29, 2009)

Team Club:





and Aquavert:


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_Its not about the cash.. its just about making this decision not to buy and sticking to it. I would be extremely disappointed in myself if I just gave in and forfeited the promise when I only have a couple weeks left.
I'm sure the goodies i want will be available then._

 
yup more than likely at nordies!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I only grabbed Peppermint Patti. Everything else was meh to me...the msf's either came out ashy or invisible on me. I'm starting to think i'm just not a MSF fan like a lot of folks. LOL_

 
This collection wouldn't have been the best time to try out MSF's.... these are strictly highlighters if you ask me for woc... unless you want to base them with something creamy. (cream blush, CCB)

blonde, brunette, redhead was a better collection of msfs..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

Today I tried Blooming + Perfect Topping and it is the BEST combo ever...so anyone that has these two items try them together...so pretty...I did not have Blooming but they had some left at my MAC and it was just gorg ..so I had to buy it


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 3, 2009)

^I wore that combo like twice last week...and also w/ secret blush ...they so = yum!!

I have the "tawny" shimmerbrick blooming def. looks nice w/ that as well


----------



## amber_j (Apr 4, 2009)

I tried Lollipop Loving at my MAC store today. Oh dear... Frosty corals really aren't for me. 

Got three shadesticks in the end (Butternutty, Cakeshop, Red Velvet) and two e/s (Aquavert, Stars n' Rockets - which I've hated for ages but now love). Also picked up Star Violet and Shale.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 9, 2009)

I was sure I was going to get cakeshop s/stick and penny..but after reading the whole of this I am going to skip it!!

better off hatching my e/s collection than spending £22 on shadesticks!!

Fantastic thread!!

if anyone has swatches of s/sticks...hmm..I might be tempted..cant swatch at my local counter..very annoying..and the assistants were slumped half asleep time I went after work at 6pm!....I will go back to purchase another day!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Apr 9, 2009)

You gotta get Penny s/s...you can wear the shade all by itself...
I really like this collection..the s/s are so creamy...and easy to blend with e/s..
I'm on the fence with the MSF because I have so many of the old ones..and enough blush..I may go back and get one though..the e/s are dupes or from older collections
that's sad you can't swatch at your counters..


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RebekahR* 

 
_I was sure I was going to get cakeshop s/stick and penny..but after reading the whole of this I am going to skip it!!

better off hatching my e/s collection than spending £22 on shadesticks!!

Fantastic thread!!

if anyone has swatches of s/sticks...hmm..I might be tempted..cant swatch at my local counter..very annoying..and the assistants were slumped half asleep time I went after work at 6pm!....I will go back to purchase another day!_


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 12, 2009)

I ordered Red Velvet shadestick to help Dear Cupcake to show up more. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Apr 13, 2009)

I got both MSFs as soon as the collection dropped. I purchased Butternutty, Penny shadesticks, and Simply Delicious, Tripple Yum lipglass last week.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

So it was a wrap.. I returned me "tri-colour" l/g's... they did not work at all! Couldn't get anything out of them.. only thing that I'm loving on in this collection is Refined...


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 16, 2009)

Picked up Peppermint Patty nail polish yesterday - put it on last night - LOVE ITTTT!! >_< It looks really good on.


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 16, 2009)

I got aquavert and it's amazing, I wanted peppermint patti but it's sold out everywhere! It sold out on the UK Mac website almost as soon as the collection came out.


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can I just say that I ADORE both of the new MSF's??!!

Refined + Goddess (LE)/Salsarose/Devil blushes = LOVE
HK Tippy + PT = a beautiful, natural glow of pink....this is my favorite combo so far :0)


----------



## doomkitteh (Apr 20, 2009)

If any of you are looking for peppermint patti, I found a comparison that says it's the same as some Barry M nail polish. Picking up the barry m tomorrow.


----------



## trulynicole (Apr 24, 2009)

i want dear cupcake and lollipop loving 
people are saying bubbles is good but nah.


----------

